# BATTLE FRONT ROCK CRAWLERS.......Grand Rapids, MI



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

We had a good turn out for the comp tonight. Erv laid out a course that give everyone a headache, except Jim B that won that comp without a dig unit on his AX10. Good job Jim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. The scores will be posted in another thread shortly.

For all that don't know. The Sunday comps start at 1:00pm. Please show up and be prepared to put your crawler on the rocks before 1:00pm. Doors open at 11:00am


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

So being the first weekend of the month this would be the weekend for our monthly club meeting, correct? I have a couple topics I'd like to discuss for upcoming comps and the 1.9 course. Anyone seen or heard from Shawn?


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

02CooperS said:


> So being the first weekend of the month this would be the weekend for our monthly club meeting, correct? I have a couple topics I'd like to discuss for upcoming comps and the 1.9 course. Anyone seen or heard from Shawn?


HE RAN OFF WITH THE $$$$ HAHAHAHA


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Won it without a dig*

no comment............


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Actually the course was insanely brutal. Your right it didn't have 90 degree corners, it had 180 degree corners. The one that killed mine was also on a 70 degree side hill. A wheel got wedge in a hole and pop goes the Cvd cup, but I didn't see you there so whatever.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

zmanr900 said:


> He won it without a DIG because there probably wasnt 90deg turns everywhere. I think it needs to be run with not so many gates. other tracks i've looked at online dont have as many gates. which makes it easyer for the DIGless people. I'm still not gonna run one,. but would like to run a comp with some equal oponents. I'm just running with originality.
> 
> Havent made it up there lately, for one,.. because of that, and two,.. No work lately which means no money to come up there!


Just the opposite is true. The course that Jim B won on was the hardest course we have run to date!!!!!!!!!!!!

The courses are laid out to be challenging not easy. If the courses are to easy people running 2.2 modified crawlers with dig units will get board. And at this point, the guys with dig units, out number the guys without digs two to one. 

If you don't want to run against people with dig on challenging courses, then start a stock class, and design and layout some of your own courses. If you had been around lately, you would know that the club has already been discussing that topic.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> If you don't want to run against people with dig on challenging courses, then start a stock class, and design and layout some of your own courses. If you had been around lately, you would know that the club has already been discussing that topic.


That is exactly what one of the topics I was going to bring up in our meeting this weekend is going to be.

Ok, so here's a quick layout I did over lunch for the 1.9 layout I'm designing. It's amazing what you can do with 30 minutes of time and Acad 2006.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

That looks cool. When does construction start.

I sent you a PM


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

I think someone commented that with Andy in charge of construction, the building will fall down around the course before the course falls down. 

Nicely done. Looking forward to getting it up and running.

Again, we have lots of lumber (2x4, landscape timers and OSB) to use in the construction. Get me a list of what you need when you have it figured out and I will round it up.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

I was thinking construction would start possibly this Thursday evening. I'll let you guys know by Wed. for sure.

I'll have to get some more details worked out but we'll certainly need 2x4's, OSB sheets for the elevated framework and perimeter walls, and some 1x lumber for rock supports. I'll check out the big orange box for some chicken wire and burlap for the "washed out riverbed" area. I also have a 3"-4" diameter 10' long tree limb that fell out of one of the tree's in my backyard we could use as well.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

*Monthly Meeting*

Just a reminder, Our meeting for this month will be this Sunday at 1:00pm. We will be going over the course layout for the outdoor course and taking suggestions.

As everyone can see in some of the earlier posts. Andy aka 02CooperS is heading up the building of the 1.9 course. If you have input on the obstacles that will be going into that course, or the outdoor course. You need to be at the meeting.

We will also be discussing, the possibility of a stock 2.2 class, for the guys just getting started in rock crawling. Someone will have to step up to the plate and take charge, if they want this class to take off. If you are interested in a stock 2.2 class you need to be at the meeting.

As of late, I have been the only member of the course crew that has been maintaining the course. In the meeting this week I will be nominating Andy and Erv to fill the two open positions. Both nominees are at BFG multiple times a week crawling on the rocks, and doing forms of maintenance already. If anyone has any objections, you need to show up to the meeting.


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

*Down, but not out ...............*

Sorry I've been a no-show lately.....money is stupid tight untill spring breaks, then I can pick up a few hours in a bike shop. 

I should be able to swing a few rockraces this summer, if that's still on the menu.

I should be available to assist with the 1.9 course.....helping doesn't cost money :thumbsup: FYI I am nursing an elbow injury (swell-bow) is what I'm calling it...so I will not be bringing my 'A' game.


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> If you had been around lately, you would know that the club has already been discussing that topic.


BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

nathanschmoekel said:


> Sorry I've been a no-show lately.....money is stupid tight untill spring breaks, then I can pick up a few hours in a bike shop.
> 
> I should be able to swing a few rockraces this summer, if that's still on the menu.
> 
> I should be available to assist with the 1.9 course.....helping doesn't cost money :thumbsup: FYI I am nursing an elbow injury (swell-bow) is what I'm calling it...so I will not be bringing my 'A' game.


 The rock racing is still on. We still need someone to head up the course layout and construction, if you are interested in the position.

I will have my hands full with the outdoor crawling course. 

If you want to be the lead person for that, come to the meeting this Sunday.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

WOW! what a first page for a new thread.
I don't know what to say. I'm at a loss for words.LOL


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Ok, it looks like we're on for Thursday night construction. I'll be there around 5pm. It looks like most of the building materials will be available for us from John. I'll bring my circular saw and jig saw, and I still need to hit the big orange box for the burlap. They have 36"x24' rolls for $11.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

*$$$$$$*

Hey Andy, I found a phone number for Shawn.

I sent you a pm.


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

no comment.................


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

thats ok,....i'm gonna make a few trips of my own to the gravel co. to get some rocks to add to what i allready have at my house. Then i will advertise my course. Which will have a rock racing course arround the perimeter of a rock pile to crawl on in the middle. A free for all running course.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Brian - I do plan on using my own vehicle to bring rock in for the CLUB's 1.9 course. I just have to get the 400lbs of sandbags out of the bed of my truck first however. :thumbsup: I don't know why you feel the need to personally attack everyone who posts something on here. We are looking for everyone's input on the 1.9 course. If you feel like some major injustice has been dealt to you I think your mistaken. I love the 2.2 course the way it is and no one else has said anything to the otherwise. You're jumping to conclusions about a sentence or two posted on here based on your biased opinions. I wish you all the luck with your current and future ventures.:wave:

Andy


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

zmanr900 said:


> My god,..I think Shane got his point accross,..LMAO. Maybe the ones who dont have DIGs havent showed up are tired of listening to the people with DIGs and a big head.
> 
> And as far as me not being there to give imput,.. I helped design most of that 2.2 course


I am not sure what you are talking about. I have made no attempt to make a point, about anything.

As Far as people not showing up because of dig units. Pretty much everyone has a dig unit now. There are only four that don't have one. One of the four is Jim B. And he just beat five guys that did have dig units.


Yes, you give your input on the design of the 2.2 course, and it was appreciated. But you have been absent for about a month now. And a lot can transpire in that amount of time. If you want to have any type of say in anything, you have to at least show up. 

Furthermore it did nothing to help your position on your anti dig unit feelings, by getting on Hobby talk and complaining to no end about dig units. And then say nothing about the topic at club meetings or get togethers.

Instead of putting all of your frustrations, into complaining about dig units on hobby talk. Maybe you could have put that energy, into laying the ground work for some kind of stock 2.2 class. And have given assistance to people just starting out in rock crawling.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

zmanr900 said:


> Oh and SHANE.......i'll get with you on that servo i bought from you here soon.


You can just mail it to me. I sent you a pm


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

*Tonight 3/4/2009*

If anyone is interested, the Erv and myself will be at BFG, tonight doing some crawling about 5:30pm to close.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> If anyone is interested, the Erv and myself will be at BFG, tonight doing some crawling about 5:30pm to close.


that's right, we bad!


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

At this point I would appreciate it if everyone would just ignore Zman and any comments that he may choose to make.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Wed. Night Gtg*

Had a blast on the pile again, found some new lines.
New body is vary different but I like it. Its more scale
looking. Much fun monkey, see you guys about 5:00pm.

oh yah no child, sorry


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

ev2fast said:


> Had a blast on the pile again, found some new lines.
> New body is vary different but I like it. Its more scale
> looking. Much fun monkey, see you guys about 5:00pm.
> 
> oh yah no child, sorry


Sounds good Erv. See you tonight


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

*Lost*

Thank you Schane, you blew my cover I did run off with the money!!! LOL. No seriously life has been tight and I have been working way too much for nothing. I am still in the game but my head is not right now. We had a death in the family last night and I will be in Detroit Sunday and Monday for the funeral. As for the club I am still down with my responsibilities. I see that the bickering has started again. That really doesnt surprise me I figured that it would have been a lot sooner. Nate I still have your pics and they are still safe!!! I am going to try and get down there tonight for a quick minute before I head out to Detroit to get caught up on everything that is going on. Like I said sorry that I have been AWOL, just too much s#%& going down right now.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

The arguing is at an end. Brian will no longer be with us from this point on.


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> The arguing is at an end. Brian will no longer be with us from this point on.


So that means that I get to take on the cause of the DIGless ones?
JK
Figured I havent posted lately so I have to add my two cents
:thumbsup:


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Good to see your still around Shawn. Sorry to hear about the death in the family. We'll keep you posted with meeting minutes of all the happenings from this weekend.

Oh and just to make sure it wasn't a fart in the breeze Schane. I don't mind filling in one of the maintenance crew spots for the club. I figured I had automatically done that by volunteering to take the lead on the 1.9 course.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Shawn, if you are interested. There has been talk of starting a stock/non dig unit 2.2 class, for guys that want to comp against others without dig units.

I think it would also do alot to benefit the club to form a stock class. Because when guys go out and buy a stock AX10, and then show up at the club, I think they get a little discouraged when they see the courses we run on, and find out that they will have to spend alot more money to successfully compete, against the heavily modified crawlers, that some of the guys run.


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> Shawn, if you are interested. There has been talk of starting a stock/non dig unit 2.2 class, for guys that want to comp against others without dig units.
> 
> I think it would also do alot to benefit the club to form a stock class. Because when guys go out and buy a stock AX10, and then show up at the club, I think they get a little discouraged when they see the courses we run on, and find out that they will have to spend alot more money to successfully compete, against the heavily modified crawlers, that some of the guys run.


I am down with that but I am eventually going to end up getting a DIG unit. Besides I like getting my truck beat up on by all you rich guys with DIG. LOL
:thumbsup:


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

DIGS ARE FOR CHEATERS I CANT RUN WITH YOU GUYS IF YOU HAVE DIGS IM GONNA TELL MY MOM IF YOU GUESS DONT GET THEM DIGS OUT OF YOUR RIGS ASAP HAHAHAHAH NO BUT FOR REAL erv and shane your rides are nicccccccccce had some fun with em last night you guys gonna have to hook mine up once i get mine rollin...


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

TraxxasNewbie said:


> I am down with that but I am eventually going to end up getting a DIG unit. Besides I like getting my truck beat up on by all you rich guys with DIG. LOL
> :thumbsup:


damn i bet you ran off with the money good job shawn.. now i lost the bet damn you:thumbsup:


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

TraxxasNewbie said:


> I am down with that but I am eventually going to end up getting a DIG unit. Besides I like getting my truck beat up on by all you rich guys with DIG. LOL
> :thumbsup:


What I would like to do is have someone take control/be in charge of a stock class, to welcome new people into the club, and not scare the crap out of them by putting them in comps, with a bunch of pimped out crawlers. You would be more like an ambassador for battle front rock crawlers more than anything.

When you decide to upgrade your crawler, go ahead and recruit a replacement for yourself, so that the club will always have someone to run the stock class, and also have someone to assist people that are just starting out.

The idea with the stock class, is to get more people to come out and join us, with out scaring them away after one comp.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*1.9 course*

Got a great start tonight, got the forms built. Just needs rocks
and some man made, heavy duty burlap and quickset terrain 
sections. Should be pretty sweet thanks to andy an schane 
for there time and equipment. great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for your help too Erv. I'll bring some 1x trim and the burlap with me next time so we can get a little closer to being done.

I nominate XXX for the club ambassador role, if he can still squeeze into his outfit!


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

02CooperS said:


> Thanks for your help too Erv. I'll bring some 1x trim and the burlap with me next time so we can get a little closer to being done.
> 
> I nominate XXX for the club ambassador role, if he can still squeeze into his outfit!


oh man its on now bean dip:thumbsup:

bean dip does this entitle me to free paint jobs as the ambassador??


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not even a slash guy would try to pull that outfit off but damn XXX it fits you. lol


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

WyldWeazel and myself will be doing some running on the rocks tonight, around 7:00pm if anyone wants to join us.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> WyldWeazel and myself will be doing some running on the rocks tonight, around 7:00pm if anyone wants to join us.


Yea... what he said! LOL.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

WyldWeazel said:


> Yea... what he said! LOL.


Me too,
yea what they said.

ps no kid.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Keith - I'll have your buggy body with my tonight if you want to stop by and pick it up.

I'll be there around 6:30 or so


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

02CooperS said:


>


OMG, thats just wrong.


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

*2.2 '__?__' class ......thoughts and musings.*

Please chime in on this topic......

First we need a name for the new class, I feel that _'stock 2.2' _is not an option, because when a crawler hits the market with dig as a stock item, that class name will no longer be valid for our intentions. I would also like to avoid _beginner_ and _novice _ to allow people to continue to compete in this class without feeling forced to "move up".

Options: 2.2 Limited(2.2LTD), 2.2 Basic(2.2B), Sport 2.2, Sportsman 2.2, Restricted 2.2, .....vote on those OR suggest better.... My vote is for 2.2B...just for the record.

Rules, to keep this simple I sugest the following......

Class vehicles shall conform to USRCRCA rules for 2.2 class concerning all things having to do with physical size limitations; wheel, tire, body, chassis, wheelbase etc.
Class vehicles shall comform to USRCRCA rules for 1.9 class concerning driveline, suspension, and electronics restrictions.
Competition course setups and scoring shall conform with USRCRCA 2.2 class rules. 

SO.....a 2.2 crawler with a single motor, shaft drive, front wheel steering and no dig. Battery voltage restricted to a nominal 8.4v (7-cells or 2-cell lipoly). Radio use limited to two channels (actually used) for control (throttle and steering) .


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

2.2 Limited works for me.

I'm not really in favor of the battery rule however. A 3S Lipo is pretty much the norm for the 2.2 class. The extra power and wheel speed are a must with the 2.2 rigs. Besides a 3S lipo will only run you about $35.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

I like 2.2 Limited as well. I will leave the rest of the details to the guys actually doing the crawling.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

*My opinion*

Ok, Here are my thoughts. I like 2.2B class, for a name. My thought is if we name the "stock" guys LTD, the other class would have to be XLT. HAHA. Actually I just think it simply explains the class.

I agree with Nate, about the rules. I like the scope it covers. On the subject of battery, I have been using a 6 cell NIMH for over a year. The only reason I am going to a 3S lipo is...

1.) I have a free one that I won as a door prize.
2.) Because it is 3S I guess it's time to upgrade to bigger than a 2S.
3.) My two packs are finally giving up the ghost, after a hard year of use.

That is my 2 cents. :thumbsup:

Personally I think anything we can do to help fan the fire of rock crawling is a plus. We need to get more people to join us, and find out how fun this can truelly be. I think everyone in the RC industry finds it difficult NOT to upgrade eventually. (oh shiny!)

Take Care.

Jim (Aka WyldWeazel) Schreiber


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

I like 2.2 limited as well. I don't think there should be a two cell limit on lipo's though. Because if and when guys want to move up in classes, they will probably have to buy new batteries to do so.

But what really needs to happen, is to get all the guys together that will be running in that class together, and have a vote on the matter. And have the guys that will not be running in that class stand back and take their respectful place as a spectator and let the 2.2 limited guys figure it out.

Just my 2 pennies :thumbsup:


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

Now that is a good comment on the battery purchase. Nothing is more frustrating then buying a "good" item, and finding out 2 months later that you need to upgrade. I know personally I have done this many times.

I also agree that this needs to be discussed between the LTD guys. 

Tata...

Jim S.





dasmonkeyboy said:


> I like 2.2 limited as well. I don't think there should be a two cell limit on lipo's though. Because if and when guys want to move up in classes, they will probably have to buy new batteries to do so.
> 
> But what really needs to happen, is to get all the guys together that will be running in that class together, and have a vote on the matter. And have the guys that will not be running in that class stand back and take their respectful place as a spectator and let the 2.2 limited guys figure it out.
> 
> Just my 2 pennies :thumbsup:


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Tonight's comp went about as well as a train wreck! 

In our next comp we will be using time constraints, and pointing out. We will also be using less gates per course, in the hope of being able to run multiple courses per comp. In the past we have not used these limitations. But as our ranks grow we need to keep the crawlers moving at a steady pace through the coarse. So that everyone has fun. And the down time is kept to a minimum. 

If there are any objections please post your thoughts.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

For anyone that is interested, the comp scores for tonight have been posted in the b.f.r.c. thread.


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

*continuation of post#46*

Thanks for the feed back guys.....battery voltage restriction is definitely open to debate. The idea behind the battery restriction is to level the playing field for those who are using nimh/nicad packs....wheel speed is a powerfull weapon. I can definetly see the arguement if those moving up feel they need a higher voltage pack. maybe we will just have to work it out later, based on actual participation(or complaining). 
Thanks for having the discression to not force your opinions on a class you will not be competing in.

If you are planning to participate in this new class please make your opinion about the battery restriction known.

As far as naming the division...2.2B and 2.2 Limited seem to be the leaders.
I prefer 2.2B mainly because its faster to jot on a score sheet:thumbsup: anybody else with me on that?


Any additional comments are still welcome.....rules are always easier to change when they are stilll being written


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Glad to see we will be reducing the next courses. I don't think we should run more than 6-8 gates per course, and keep with the 5 minute max time limits. Then we could get a chance to run 3-4 runs per day and have eliminations or seeding for the final course with the top 4 rigs. I'm not willing to make a dedicated effort at this if I only get one run over a 5 hour time frame. Is there also a reason to make the courses as difficult as they have been? I'm up for a challenge as much as the next guy, but taking three 10pt repositions and another 2 5pt ones not even halfway though the course is beyond frustrating.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

02CooperS said:


> Glad to see we will be reducing the next courses. I don't think we should run more than 6-8 gates per course, and keep with the 5 minute max time limits. Then we could get a chance to run 3-4 runs per day and have eliminations or seeding for the final course with the top 4 rigs. I'm not willing to make a dedicated effort at this if I only get one run over a 5 hour time frame. Is there also a reason to make the courses as difficult as they have been? I'm up for a challenge as much as the next guy, but taking three 10pt repositions and another 2 5pt ones not even halfway though the course is beyond frustrating.


I feel your pain, I had three rollover 5 pointers, two repositions and hit four gates. I was the last to run on the course. So I did not notice early on that the course had significantly changed in some key locations. 

As for the course layout being to hard. It was very similar to many of the courses we had run in past comps. And we usually get two or three runs in on Sun comps.

I like your idea of having short elimination rounds. Maybe try and do three five gate runs and have a ten gate final??


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Andy I sent you a PM


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Erv - I sent you a PM


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*2 many penaltys*

I think USRCCA rules(Recommended Course Design) section 4, is a good guideline for are course layouts. I like the idea of less main course gates(3 to 10)and a bonus and alternate gate, per round.
We should be able fit something like that on the pile we have now, if we can get 20 + gates now on some of the bigger layouts we already use.
I'm all for going slow. But 1 run in 5 hrs. maybe that's to slow.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

*Course Maintenace Day Friday Night*

Just a heads up to everyone. Schane, Erv and myself will be closing the course on Friday night to do some maintenance. So there will be no open practice on Friday night.

I'll also sit down this week and get some shorter courses on paper for us to try out this weekend.


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

This has probably been thought of, but just in case......why not keep the course layouts you have worked so hard on, and just run them in sections. 
Just pick gate (or two) out of the middle somewhere and replace it with a start/stop gate. 

Another thought....using chalk to mark around the comp gate positions.
We could erase it with a damp stiff brush later in the week before the next comp. 
That might also let newbes get better practice with some the gate positions marked.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Idea*

Great idea with the chalk Nate.
It will also help with fallen and knocked out of place 
gate markers during runs.
Not much to read sense Zman got the axe, oh well
see you on the pile!


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

*zmans on a warmer vacation*

no comment...........:wave:


----------



## Leadsled (Feb 27, 2009)

I know I'm not a member of the crawlers club, but thought I'd say that the 1.9" course is looking good so far!


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

ev2fast said:


> Great idea with the chalk Nate.
> It will also help with fallen and knocked out of place
> gate markers during runs.
> Not much to read sense Zman got the axe, oh well
> see you on the pile!


i guess i can start some contraversie if needed:thumbsup:


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Xxxinstagator*

We don't need any controversy from the pimp squad.
You just need to get a 2.2 rig and there will be plenty
of controversy when you hit the pile.
And more to read on this thread I hope.


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

ev2fast said:


> We don't need any controversy from the pimp squad.
> You just need to get a 2.2 rig and there will be plenty
> of controversy when you hit the pile.
> And more to read on this thread I hope.


can always phototshop people i heard weazel say hes good at it i seen bobs new 1.9 today nice lookin rig one day i may get one but id like to get my 2.2 first


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

by looking at it does it look like axail parts?? just curiouse on what i will need this is a ruff draft of my rig the dude said:thumbsup:


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Is It Axial*

Just from the pics, I'd say the tires,beadlocks and axles are all Axial.
The tranny is hard to see, but its not hpi, thats good though.
Because you dont want your motor weight up high, other than that
it looks pretty solid. Shocks no clue?


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Transmission looks like it's from a Stampede. They are pretty bulletproof if he replaced all the internals with metal gears. Hooking up a dig might be a little difficult however. Uh oh I said the "D" word, shame on me. If it hasn't been build yet you could always ask him to drill the bottom plate to accept the Axial transmission, or just put one in. Other than that it looks pretty sweet.

Did you keep any of the radio equipment from the Super? If not a Tekin FXr w/55t motor combo Stormer hobbies has for $100. You'll need a separate Bec as well (Castle $30), I really like the Hitec servo I have (HS7955TG, $100) and battery wise I wouldn't get anything less than a 1500mah 3S Lipo. I had Rider's order me the Great Planes electricfly one for $35.


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

02CooperS said:


> Transmission looks like it's from a Stampede. They are pretty bulletproof if he replaced all the internals with metal gears. Hooking up a dig might be a little difficult however. Uh oh I said the "D" word, shame on me. If it hasn't been build yet you could always ask him to drill the bottom plate to accept the Axial transmission, or just put one in. Other than that it looks pretty sweet.
> 
> Did you keep any of the radio equipment from the Super? If not a Tekin FXr w/55t motor combo Stormer hobbies has for $100. You'll need a separate Bec as well (Castle $30), I really like the Hitec servo I have (HS7955TG, $100) and battery wise I wouldn't get anything less than a 1500mah 3S Lipo. I had Rider's order me the Great Planes electricfly one for $35.


i looked at stormer beandip i didnt see any combos at all except brushless if you got a minute link it up..i have 2 servos still 2 motors,receiver,i have an ollllllllllld rooster tht big bastard hahha i was gonn ause for time bein but if i can get a combo for a hundy ill buy it up..:thumbsup:


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

Sorry I haven't posted in awhile... I have been busy with some photoshop work, and working on my crawler. 

Hey Erv... guess what... Gatekeeper frames don't fit with BTA steering real well. DOH! 

See you all Sunday. (hopefully)


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Here's the Link.
https://www.ssl-stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/seekpart.pl?src=ns&pn=TEKTT2102

It's backordered right now. But you could always opt for the Combo w/ the 45t motor since you already have 2 55t motors. You basically get a brand new motor for $5 over the price of just the Esc.

FX-R w/ 45t motor
https://www.ssl-stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/seekpart.pl?src=ns&pn=TEKTT2104


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Ok, now I am serious jealous! Not too shabby for a temporary course for the weekend.
http://www.rccrawler.com/omaha09.html

I'll be bringing some supplies in tonight to work on the 1.9 course along with the scheduled maintenance on the 2.2 course.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Remember, no practice on the rock pile tonight. Maintenance and construction only.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Sun. Comp.*

I'll be there about 11:30 Bringing my son.:thumbsup:


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

After much work, and excitement about today's competition... I won't be there. My wife drop the tranny in her car last night.  I have to repair that or start walking to work. Good luck today guys. Please let me know how things go.

Jim S.


----------



## bobgrmi2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Another fun day crawling. Shorter layouts worked great. Got to run 4 different layouts, 3 shorter and one long. Thanks to the people who made it happen.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad that it went well. I am so sorry I missed it. 

How many people crawled?

Good news, I think I found the problem with the wifey's car. It was the transmission vacuum modulator. Bad news... the only part store open on Sunday afternoon doesn't carry that item. Doh! 

Take care guys. I look forward to seeing the scores.


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

I think we ended up with 8 people/ 9 crawlers?...The new format allowed more people to run more often. Lots more fun :thumbsup: Everyone running through all three courses took about 4 hours. Scores are going to be posted by TDevil [john] may be mid week before he finds time. All scores from all runs will be posted....makes for more interesting reading.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Sun.comp.*

Had a excellent time today, one of the best ones so far!
Good to see more guys show up, made for a good day on
the(ROCK)pile!


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Results from this past Sunday are posted. I just put it in the format that was on the board. We may wish to adjust/clarify, but figured it is a good start.

Might be interesting to include how many gates in the course and how many gates had been completed when Timed Out or Pointed Out.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow, that was very interesting. It looks like the course was fun and challenging. I sure wish there were some pictures of the runs. Actually I REALLY wish I could have been there.

Jim S.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Comp. scores.*

John I like the format you used for posting the scores.
Great job,you are the man.:thumbsup:


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

I need feedback! How does this look for our flyer for the up coming competition. I know the date is right, but I may have the cost wrong and starting time. I am also open to any suggestions to verbage changes. 

If we like, I will send John the "big" file. 

Jim


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re Feedback*

I like the lower part, but the wooden sign just isn't bold
enough to top a flier. Don't get me wrong its a nice sign
and all, but some bigger, bolder
lettering would fill in the upper portion of the flier better.
Just my 1/2 cent.


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

Hey guys looked like I missed a lot at the last meeting!! Anybody want to fill me in on what is going on?


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

A quick summary of the events of the past two weekends are as follows Shawn.

- A 2.2 Limited class is being considered if enough interest is had for it. It would consist of any 2.2 vehicle that does not have a dig function, or one that does but had been disabled. Pretty much a class for the guys just starting out or guys who feel digs aren't required to win.

- The courses are going to be shorter (5-7 gates) and we will run three "qualifying" courses with the top 4-5 guys going for the overall win in the longer (8-10 gates) "main event" course. Everyone can participate in the longer run, but only the qualified rigs will have a chance for the win. Each course will have a set time limit of 1 minuter per gate, plus 2 minutes for start and finish gate. So a 5 gate course will have a limit of 7 minutes.

- Along with the qualifying the order you put your name on the sign up sheet is the order you will run. If you are not ready at the time your name is called (within reason) you will receive a 50pt DNS penalty for that course.

- This Saturday will be the rock gathering day for the 1.9 course (if the landscape place is open). Any help would be appreciated. We figure it will only take 2-3 truck loads with my truck. We'll test the bed capacity of the Dakota this weekend. Good thing I opted for the V8 when I bought it!

- We are looking at an April sometime start for construction of the outdoor course which we're looking at having 30+ tons of rock delivered.

- And this April 12th will be our first big comp.

- And a topic we covered this past Sunday is maintenance of the rock pile. Fridays are being selected as the only day any modifications to the pile will be made and there must be an agreed upon problem with a certain area/obstacle with at least two members of the maintenance crew. Anyone is open to suggest a change. Then several rigs will run the area and determine if a change is needed.

I think that covers everything.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Nice job Andy. Concise and to the point!!!!


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

ev2fast said:


> I like the lower part, but the wooden sign just isn't bold
> enough to top a flier. Don't get me wrong its a nice sign
> and all, but some bigger, bolder
> lettering would fill in the upper portion of the flier better.
> Just my 1/2 cent.


I agree, Bold letters instead of the wood sign would look better....beyond that good to go! If we really want the wood sign on the flyer...just park a truck in front of it:thumbsup: and use that image on the lower part.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

So to clarify... Friday nights is now off limit to the rock pile for maintenance? I just want to make sure that it is nice and clear.

Jim S.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

nathanschmoekel said:


> I agree, Bold letters instead of the wood sign would look better....beyond that good to go! If we really want the wood sign on the flyer...just park a truck in front of it:thumbsup: and use that image on the lower part.


I will have another version up shortly.  Great suggestions Nate and Erv.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

Here is my next rendition. Let me know what you think.


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

WyldWeazel said:


> I need feedback! How does this look for our flyer for the up coming competition. I know the date is right, but I may have the cost wrong and starting time. I am also open to any suggestions to verbage changes.
> 
> If we like, I will send John the "big" file.
> 
> Jim


JUST A THOUGHT WE SHOULD GET SOME RIGS CRAWLING OVER NUDE CHIX THIS WOULD BRING IN THE CROWDS :thumbsup: MY RIG IS ON THE WAY :thumbsup:


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

WyldWeazel said:


> So to clarify... Friday nights is now off limit to the rock pile for maintenance? I just want to make sure that it is nice and clear.
> 
> Jim S.


No, Fri nights are open practice as usual along with maintenance to get ready for Sun comp. If it is determined that there is a problem with the course during Fri night practice maintenance will be done then.

My self and Andy will be there Fri. I think Erv will also be there. You should come out.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*I Like It*



WyldWeazel said:


> Here is my next rendition. Let me know what you think.


 Know thats what I'm talking a bout.
That looks so much better and we kept the sweet sign.
Great job weazel UROC. ha! ha! get it.:wave:


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Xxx*



XXX KEITH said:


> JUST A THOUGHT WE SHOULD GET SOME RIGS CRAWLING OVER NUDE CHIX THIS WOULD BRING IN THE CROWDS :thumbsup: MY RIG IS ON THE WAY :thumbsup:


Who you gunna get?you in a wig,Yeah! that'll
rely draw a crowd of :freak:s


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

WyldWeazel said:


> Here is my next rendition. Let me know what you think.


I like it. If this is the agreed upon version we should get a thread started on RCCrawler.com as well.

-XXX, Now you're talkin'! Can't wait to see your new rig.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

ev2fast said:


> Who you gunna get?you in a wig,Yeah! that'll
> rely draw a crowd of :freak:s


I smell a photshop coming!!!


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

yea... me too... hmmm... does Keith deserve a good body or a bad body... :jest:


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

WyldWeazel said:


> yea... me too... hmmm... does Keith deserve a good body or a bad body... :jest:


well i cant say on here what im thinking... well talk:thumbsup:


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

Jim......flyer looks good to me:thumbsup:

As far as hot, naked chicks...how about we talk to those roller derby girls

I am planning on Friday night...I have my axial set up for rock racing right now...can't wait to see what you think of my insanly fast setup...it's almost not drivable. Actually, crawling with it is not possible, so I will have to rework it before I hit the pile:drunk:


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Sweet, you could run it on the off road track!

I was thinking of converting mine over once the Losi crawler came out. Rip the dig off of it and put external springs back on it, and a 13.5 or 10.5 motor!

I've also been contemplating some MOA Berg axles for it as well once the R&P finally decide to go out.

$60 to replace the R&P with another set that will self destruct in a couple months.
$90 for bone stock Axial axles
$150 for modded Axial Axles
$200 for MOA Berg Axles


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

can someone email me a flyer so I can post it on my site and I think a couple of us will be there!!!!!

bcolemanjr at gmail.vom


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

twistedone said:


> can someone email me a flyer so I can post it on my site and I think a couple of us will be there!!!!!
> 
> bcolemanjr at gmail.vom


On it's way to you!


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

got it 
will post now 
thanks


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok, bad news and good news on the rocks for finishing the course. With the load restrictions still in place, they do not have anyone scheduled to be there tomorrow morning (Saturday). Good news, if it can be made to work. There will be a second shift on site until 10 or 11 tonight if we want to go get the rocks tonight instead of tomorrow.

Let me know!!!!!!


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

I can do rock moving tonight, if everyone else can. I will be there around 6:00pm


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Might as well get it over with while we can. I'll be there around 5:30 or so


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

I can't. My car is still in the shop. I am not sure if my beater can make it that far. It is running pretty rough.

Sorry guys.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Very fun day on the pile today. We ran the 1.9s on the new course today and it went very well. Big thanks to Andy for laying it out and supervising construction.

I will try to get results posted tomorrow.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Everything went pretty well yesterday. The 1.9 course still needs some adjustments to smooth it out a little bit. The 2.2 runs were smooth again, and the final course was very difficult, but very fair.

The only thing we still need to work on is our starting times. There seemed to be a lot of waiting around for the start yesterday. We need to all be at the track and ready to run at 1pm, not walk through the door at 1pm. If your going to run late call one of us to let us know, like Erv did.


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

02CooperS said:


> If your going to run late call one of us to let us know, like Erv did.


yea or pay double:thumbsup:


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

I think Erv's effort on the pick axe has his debt covered.


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

Lawn Dart said:


> I think Erv's effort on the pick axe has his debt covered.


????? pick axe?
What did I miss this Sunday?


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Don't worry, the rock pile is still intact. We were doing some redesign on the indoor dirt track and Erv grabbed the pick axe and was helping to break up some of the jumps. He was by far the best of any of us at wielding it.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Erv, I was surfing the Internet and found this. Slap some lexan panels on it and you would have a scale tuber. Looks like it bolts right to the AX frame.

It is here http://www.tcscrawlers.com/ON-SALE-...US-Patent-Pending-Now-Semi-Gloss-p-16621.html


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Everyone thinks the courses I setup are hard. Check this one out.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> Hey Erv, I was surfing the Internet and found this. Slap some lexan panels on it and you would have a scale tuber. Looks like it bolts right to the AX frame.
> 
> It is here http://www.tcscrawlers.com/ON-SALE-...US-Patent-Pending-Now-Semi-Gloss-p-16621.html


ERV 
I HAVE ONE OF THESE NEW WITH HARDWARE AND BODY PANELS 30.00 SHIPPED


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

Erv, check your pm's. Hopefully I sent it to the right person.  I stopped by Rivertown on 10 mile and they had that rock pleaser body so I had him set it back if you are interested.

Jason


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

Should we start a new thread for the 'BigComp'....Solid info needs to be available in one place. I want to post about our comp on a few threads that I frequent on other forums, but all we have is this thread? Or is the comp info up somewhere else I don't know about? 

Any action on the 'BFRC' web page yet? (I'm not bitch'n, just ask'n)

speaking of websites....John, when are you going to add rockcrawling info to the menu at battlefrontgaming.com? That would actually be the best (and easiest?) ...directions and everything are already there. Just need 'Rock Crawling' on the side menu...then add a 'special event'. Also should have the 'regular' comp and practice times/fees listed just like the racers have. Pretty-pleeeeease John 

I really want to get the word out, but not having links makes for a lot of repetitive typing....and references to constantly changing info (forum threads) are annoying to follow.


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

Is the edge offer open to anyone if Erv doesn't want it?


----------



## Ntwadumela (Feb 13, 2006)

*Tires?*

What tires are everybody using? Got a truck coming but it has the stock axial tires. I'm thinking rock claws or chisels. Any Opinions? 

Tom H.

P.S. The truck has DIGGGG!:dude:


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Ntwadumela said:


> What tires are everybody using? Got a truck coming but it has the stock axial tires. I'm thinking rock claws or chisels. Any Opinions?
> 
> Tom H.
> 
> P.S. The truck has DIGGGG!:dude:


My vote is for chisels or HB rovers. they are both 5.5 inches tall and have a lot of traction. Both can be found at http://www.tcscrawlers.com/Tires-p-1-c-77.html The chisels come with over sized mem foam. The hb rovers come with under sized standard foam.

Everyone that I know of including myself that was running the claws has switched over to the chisels. There is one guy that runs the hb rovers in our club and he does very well with them.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

Ntwadumela said:


> What tires are everybody using? Got a truck coming but it has the stock axial tires. I'm thinking rock claws or chisels. Any Opinions?
> 
> Tom H.
> 
> P.S. The truck has DIGGGG!:dude:




Sweet, I look forward to crawling with you. I own 1 set of Claws... 1 set of Panther Cougars, 1 set of Chisels and the rock lizards. My two favorite sets are the chisels and cougars. There overall size is bigger than the claws. There compound is also alot stickier than the claws. I like the pattern of the Claws better, but they just can't compete with these newer tires. Hot Bodies are well liked also. If you check out the MidWest Axial Indoor comp videos on RCCrawler forum you will notice that 95% of everyone was running either, Cougars, Chisels, or HB's.

Anything you buy will be better than the rock lizards. They really suck as a rock crawler. The give me great traction on my RC-10... but really destroy my ability to turn. It is quite funny to watch.

See ya on the Rocks

Jim S (Aka WyldWeazel)


----------



## Ntwadumela (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info, forgot about the Rovers. I would really like a set of Losi Comp Claws, but they aren't available yet. Hopefully will be by the 26th.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

Tom... one more comment. The Chisels are the largest tire available, I believe. That really helps with clearing large rocks without hanging up. I tested mine for the first time tonight. They made a lot of spots that I could do semi easy before, with my panthers, extremely easy with the chisels.

Jim S.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

I haven't heard about those yet. I will have to read up on them. 

Thanks for the info.

Jim S.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey Tom I have an extra set of White compound Rovers I'd be willing to give you a deal on. They do need inserts. The stock inserts that come with them aren't worth a damn. I run Panther soft crawler inserts (Non Memory foam ones).

And yes I'm "that guy" who runs them and I think they're killer


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Jim, the Comp Claws are Losi's newest tire that's soon to be released. There's some pretty good pics and write up on RCCrawler of them. I'm looking to get a set to try. Maybe I should get that Berg as well, that way I can really be "That Guy", Haha! After watching some vids of the Midwest Comp an MOA rig is very tempting


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

02CooperS said:


> And yes I'm "that guy" who runs them and I think they're killer


Calm down Andy don't type angry. :lol:


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*edge*

I think I'll pass on the tuber deal this time, but thanks anyway.
My crawler is comp. ready now, so I'm puttin my cash in my 
SLASH at this point. If I go tuber it will be a TCS one for the
Losi MRC.


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey Erv, did you get my message about the Rock Pleaser body?


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Anyone have or seen the kyosho rock crawler???


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

Got word my rig is on the way woot woot should have her up n runnin by next weekend i hope:thumbsup:


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

*Website*

Any action on the 'BFRC' web page yet? (I'm not bitch'n, just ask'n)


Yes I have the domain name and I am trying to work on it as time permits. If someone has any expirence with webdesign and is willing to work on it let me know. I will be there this Sunday. By the way the website address is www.battlefrontcrawlers.com

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ntwadumela (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for the offer Andy, but being the impatient P.H. that I am I ordered a set last night, about the time you were posting Now just got to figure out what foams for them.


Tom


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Ntwadumela said:


> about the time you were posting


Haha, that's b/c I'm not a post whore. I posted one message on the off-road thread this time yesterday and this morning it's 10 pages back!




Ntwadumela said:


> Now just got to figure out what foams for them.


Tom - A lot of people are running memory foams, but I don't like them. They just don't feel right to me, too stiff. Maybe this summer outdoors when it warmer out they would be better. I like the soft Panther crawler foams. I also narrowed them 1/2".


----------



## Roy Dallier (Sep 7, 2004)

Here some photos of XXX new ride check it out Bad ASS.


----------



## Roy Dallier (Sep 7, 2004)

Photo #2


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Pretty Pimp*

It looks good now! But after your first comp. that thing is gunna
look like the bottom of a rental canoe with you at the wheel.
Are you bustin it out on sunday or just gunna look at it.
The pile is calling your name.(XXX)


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

That baby has some Bling!


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

Chrome don't get you home. Man, that is one sweet ride. I look forward to see how well you drive it. :thumbsup:


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Sweet looking crawler Keith. Your going to have to buy stock in chrome polish!

Correct me if I am wrong. But isn't that your super with a shorter wheel base and smaller tires????


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> Sweet looking crawler Keith. Your going to have to buy stock in chrome polish!
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong. But isn't that your super with a shorter wheel base and smaller tires????


looks alot like it. dont it? new colors more chrome though should have it tues all i need then is to put the electronics it it all i have for now is a original novak rooster that big one looks like a pack of cigs.hahah it will work for now though.:thumbsup:


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Bling Bling Xxx Thing*

Bring that bad boy wed. night so we can check it out.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

Keith, that think looks sweet! cant wait to see it run and btw you are the brew master!!!

Erv- did you get my pm on the crowd pleaser body?


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

got my rig today few ???s weight how much? and does anyone have some of them fancy collars that go around the driveshafts so they dont split or break?


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a used set of drive shaft rings...I've upgraded to bigger drive shafts and don't use them anymore. You can have all 4 for $4.00

You might want to paint these first, if you are putting them on that shinney new truck!!!


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

nathanschmoekel said:


> I have a used set of drive shaft rings...I've upgraded to bigger drive shafts and don't use them anymore. You can have all 4 for $4.00
> 
> You might want to paint these first, if you are putting them on that shinney new truck!!!


thanx nate ill take em. when you going to back to bfg? i prolly wont paint em though eventually my rig will also look like the rings:thumbsup:


pinion size??? smallest i have is 15 or were can i get one locally if no one has one?


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

ev2fast said:


> It looks good now! But after your first comp. that thing is gunna
> look like the bottom of a rental canoe with you at the wheel.


I think this quote best captured the future condition of XXX's rig. I practically fall on the floor laughing every time I read this one.


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey Keith, I picked up a 12t pinion over at Riders awhile back.


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

anyone wanna part with a little lipo? i only have 10th scale ones and i tried to make a saddle pack but no go no enough room with the old school speedo i got in here.

im prolly gonna go to riders tues i need to get weight,batt "which one should i get?" if they have one,pinion also. anyone have these things im ready to buy lemme know.. see you fellas on the pile ohhh I HAVE NO DIG...


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Keith - If your going to have Rider's order you a pack have them get you the Great Planes electricfly 1500mah 3S Lipo. That's the pack I had them order for me. It runs about $35. (Great planes part #GPMP0717).

As for weight, that's not too easy to answer. My rig is only about 6lbs, while Schane's is around 9lbs. You'll have to experiment with that one b/c every one drives different. The more weight I added to mine the worse it got.

Don't worry about the dig, or lack there of one. I've seen Nate and Jim B. pull off some crazy things w/o one.


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

02CooperS said:


> Keith - If your going to have Rider's order you a pack have them get you the Great Planes electricfly 1500mah 3S Lipo. That's the pack I had them order for me. It runs about $35. (Great planes part #GPMP0717).
> 
> As for weight, that's not too easy to answer. My rig is only about 6lbs, while Schane's is around 9lbs. You'll have to experiment with that one b/c every one drives different. The more weight I added to mine the worse it got.
> 
> Don't worry about the dig, or lack there of one. I've seen Nate and Jim B. pull off some crazy things w/o one.


when r u goin back to the track id like to fit your batt into my rig before i buy it with this esc there is little room its crazy.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

I'll be there tomorrow night around 5:30 to do some maintenance. I'll bring my rig with me


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

02CooperS said:


> I'll be there tomorrow night around 5:30 to do some maintenance. I'll bring my rig with me


ill pop in if i can try to do some figuring:thumbsup:


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

I will be there tuesday evening as well:thumbsup:

Keith...bring your bling.


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

nathanschmoekel said:


> I will be there tuesday evening as well:thumbsup:
> 
> Keith...bring your bling.


yep ill stop by with my rig if u remember nate bring them things :dude:


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

So with this being the first weekend of the month is there going to be a club meeting this Sunday? If so is it possible to have it at Noon? This will be our last opportunity to voice anything as a group about our upcoming comp.


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

I had a chance to see Keith's rig last night and it is SICK!!!!!!


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

02CooperS said:


> So with this being the first weekend of the month is there going to be a club meeting this Sunday? If so is it possible to have it at Noon? This will be our last opportunity to voice anything as a group about our upcoming comp.


I think that would be an excellent idea.:thumbsup:


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Last Meet*

Sounds good to me Andman.:thumbsup:


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

*oh goodie...*

Hey Nate! That engineering... aka jimmy rigging, we were working on the other night worked out great. My "behind" the axel steering turned out great. I still need to add the mounts for the power steering pump, flux capaciter, high pressure occupation, and servo... but she is almost ready. If I didn't need to be into work at 4 this morning, I would have had it done last night. Your right... the aluminum wasn't the most expensive part. It was the beer. 

Hey Schane... I got my bec on order. (woot)

I am (hopefully) going to leave work early today, and get a nap. With any luck I will be at BF tonight for some testing.


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

WyldWeazel said:


> Hey Nate! That engineering... aka jimmy rigging, we were working on the other night worked out great. My "behind" the axel steering turned out great. I still need to add the mounts for the power steering pump, flux capaciter, high pressure occupation, and servo... but she is almost ready. If I didn't need to be into work at 4 this morning, I would have had it done last night. Your right... the aluminum wasn't the most expensive part. It was the beer.
> 
> Hey Schane... I got my bec on order. (woot)
> 
> I am (hopefully) going to leave work early today, and get a nap. With any luck I will be at BF tonight for some testing.


if my batt comes in form my boy craig at sidetrax i may stop out for a bit


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

Unfortunately my work has put a kabosh to me crawling anywhere but into bed.  Sorry guys. I am wiped. I didn't get out of work until 4.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know that my wife and I are taking our trailer out camping for a week. We are leaving tonight. I will not be there again until after Easter. :wave:


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that my wife and I are taking our trailer out camping for a week. We are leaving tonight. I will not be there again until after Easter. :wave:


man i went campin once got bored after a day of it plus its still to cold but whatever floats your bout have fun IF THE CAMPERS A ROCKIN WE WONT COME A KNOCKIN... "WELL JUST LOOK IN THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHAHA":thumbsup:


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Ok guys, how does this look for a score sheet to use for the upcoming comp?

http://i318.photobucket.com/albums/mm415/Altered_Images/RC Crawlers/BFRCScoreSheet.jpg


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Thought I better post that we will be closed April 12, Easter Sunday. Everything else will be as normal for the week. Racing on Wednesday and Saturday. Practice on Tuesday (oval), Thursday and Friday (off-road)


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

John - Are you planning on closing the off-road practice on the 26th so we don't have any unforeseen problems with our comp?


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

02CooperS said:


> Ok guys, how does this look for a score sheet to use for the upcoming comp?
> 
> http://i318.photobucket.com/albums/mm415/Altered_Images/RC Crawlers/BFRCScoreSheet.jpg


That looks great. Very professional. :thumbsup:

Jim S.


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

02CooperS said:


> Ok guys, how does this look for a score sheet to use for the upcoming comp?
> 
> http://i318.photobucket.com/albums/mm415/Altered_Images/RC Crawlers/BFRCScoreSheet.jpg


Were you thinking to score multiple classes with one score sheet per driver? 

IF NOT...please ignore the following 
IF SO...read on :freak:

A 'class line' needs to be added near the 'course # line' to clarify what class is being scored. [OR] Perhaps half the boxes could be printed in a different color to set them apart? Can you fit enough boxes/lines to score all class runs (potentally 8) on one page? If you need to create space, you could put two score boxes (one of each color) on the back side just for the trophy runs. [OR] score the trophy drivers on a standard usrcrca score sheet. 

DEVIL'S ADVICATE How would we handle a driver running in three classes.....or multiple vehicles in one class? One sheet per driver/per vehicle would be the easiest way to be consistent.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

I was thinking of having multiple classes on one score sheet but there wasn't enough room and it would have probably been more confusing than just one vehicle/class per sheet. I'll post it on the comp page and ask that everyone print it off and bring it with them with their info filled out and ready to go.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Club meeting update
I was a little disappointed to only see a few guys show up for the meeting. It was posted on here to start at noon, and I mentioned it to everyone I could the Friday before. Thanks to John, Shawn, Nate, Jim and Tom for being there. Some of the items below were not discussed in the meeting but need to be brought up for clarification and/or a better understanding.

There are some rules that we have been lax on enforcing or have not been clear on that will be enforced from now on regarding reverse penalties, vehicle repositions, gate clearing, rock repositions during a run, and starting times.

•	Reverse penalties (Rule 1.2 and 7.1). If your vehicle rolls backwards for any reason, intentional or not, you will be charged one reverse point penalty. 

•	Vehicle repositions (Rule 1.4). If you take a 10 point reposition you must return your vehicle to the last gate cleared with the rear axle in line with the gate. It will be up to the judge to decide if the vehicle can be placed in line with the gate or not if the terrain will not allow.

•	Start and Finish gate clearing (Rule 3.3). This one has been scored three different ways that I’ve seen over the past few months. So let’s try to agree on one method. As per the rules once a vehicle breaks the plane time starts/stops. I’m not in favor of this as it’s written. It means ANY part of your vehicle that breaks the plane starts/stops time. I’m more in favor of ruling it as once the front axle crosses the plane time starts/stops. Any opinions/objections?

•	Comp starting time and starting order. This is the one that really gets my goat. The comps start at 1:00pm. If you are running late call one of us and tell us. Don’t wander through the door at 12:59 and say “I’m here on time.” That no longer is going to fly. As far as starting order this is going to change as well. We’ve been saying when you get here sign up and that’s the order you run. Well if you lollygag until 12:45 of course you are going to be one of the last people to run the first course, which is a huge advantage. I’ve been either first or second every comp that we’ve had this rule, and it sucks! Starting on April 19th we will be using the following rules for starting order (As per USRCCA rule 3.5). The starting order for the first run will be a random draw done once everyone has signed in. We will close sign-ups at 12:45pm, if you have not called one of us to let us know you’ll be late and show up between 12:45pm and 1:00pm you automatically go first. If you show up after 1:00pm you will receive a 50pt DNS penalty and will not get to run the first course. I hate to be the “you know what hole” on this, but someone has to and I’m really good at it. The track opens at 11:00am, so this gives you 1 hour and 45 minutes to get to the track and sign in. Also in order to keep things flowing smoothly please be ready to go at least one run ahead of time.

•	Rock repositions before, during and after a run. At no time whatsoever will a competitor be allowed to reposition any rocks for whatever reason before, during or after a run, even if they are part of the maintenace crew. Only the judges, with the maintenance crew's assistance if needed, at the time will be allowed to move rocks around if something fell out of place on a run. Also during your run if a rock rolls out of place and wedges itself under your rig or creates a hole, or whatever, the judge will ask you if you want a rock reposition and if you want one time will stop and the rock will be moved back into place and time will resume once the judge says “Go”. 9 times out of 10 when a rock is jarred loose the course can still be completed as designed. The only designated day for overall course maintenance will be on Friday nights by the maintenance crew (Schane, Erv, and myself). Don’t be scared to make suggestions for maintenance if you think it needs it. If a suggestion is made we will ask several people to try it out. If a portion of the pile is deemed impassable after that we will fix it and run again and again until it works for several rigs. If the pile falls into disrepair like it has a couple times the maintenance crew will make an announcement that it will be closed and no further crawling will be done until it is fixed.

•	Membership cards will be completed and distributed shortly. I didn’t realize we were waiting on an agreed design. Shawn will have these done once we get the member list from Schane once he gets back from vacation.


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm down with that interpretation of the rules.

I don't even have a dig so calling it tough is awsome for me, but I feel an arguement comming on. Just to be an ass about one might argue, based on that....If all 4 wheels are turning forward and the truck slides back that that is a reverse too? HUMMM...

I am curious as to how the boys on the east side score the dig reverse thing.
TWISTEDONE.....care to enlighten us?


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

02CooperS said:


> •	Reverse penalties (Rule 1.2 and 7.1). If your vehicle rolls backwards for any reason, intentional or not, you will be charged one reverse point penalty. We have not been too strict on this, and we have decided as a club to interpret this rule slightly different than exactly stated in the USRCCA rules. For example if your sitting still on an incline and hit your dig and the vehicle rolls backwards in the process you will be given one reverse point. But if you are under power on an incline and hit the dig and the rear tires roll backwards while the dig engages, but the fronts are still under power and moving forward no penalty will be given (This too should be considered a reverse penalty as well, but we are not calling it as such).
> 
> I can live with that rule. I must not understand the portion about your front tires moving forward and egaging the dig can be considered a reverse. As I understood the rules, as long as your tires are spinning forward, you do not get penalized for bouncing backwards. I figure I am just not understanding your description.
> 
> ...



Sweet. Did I hear that we may get a local hobby store discount?


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

nathanschmoekel said:


> If all 4 wheels are turning forward and the truck slides back that that is a reverse too? HUMMM...
> 
> No, per rule 7.1.3. As long as all four wheels are rotating forward no reverse penalty is given if you slide or bounce backwards
> 
> ...


I'm game for any other opinions on the reverse dig thing. It's a heated debate on RCCrawler as well. There are three straight pages of it. But from what I've read if we were at one of the big comps around the country no matter what your doing if any tires rotate backwards you get a reverse penalty. They were also talking about some judges calling a reverse if the individual blocks of treads on your tire would fold over backwards you would get a point. I don't think we need to go that far.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

WyldWeazel said:


> Sweet. Did I hear that we may get a local hobby store discount?
> 
> I can live with that rule. I must not understand the portion about your front tires moving forward and engaging the dig can be considered a reverse. As I understood the rules, as long as your tires are spinning forward, you do not get penalized for bouncing backwards. I figure I am just not understanding your description.


Yes you did, between 10% and 15% and participating hobby shops that will be listed on the cards.

The reverse dig ruling. I'll try to clarify the description. Basically if I was climbing up the cable ramp and I wanted to get around the gate at the top and I hit the easy button no reverse penalty will be given as long as my front tires do not stop rotating forward. As long as I'm still trying to make forward progress and do not get out of the throttle I'm OK. If I let off the gas and my rear tires roll backwards while hitting the easy button, then a reverse penalty will be given. Better?


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

> They were also talking about some judges calling a reverse if the individual blocks of treads on your tire would fold over backwards you would get a point.
> 
> I agree that that is too far...I vote that ....Any rearward movement of any number of wheels at any time during a run will be scored as a reverse.
> 
> nuf said?


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

That is how the rule was meant to be understood from what I read on RCCrawler, and I don't have a problem following that.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

Sounds good to me too. Now we just have less then a month to break everyones bad habits. :wave:

Andy, you racing tonight. I think I am going down to do some testing tonight. Ironically, remember that BEC I was waiting for... well it got delivered in the mail Saturday. I forgot to check the mail until after the competition on Sunday night.  Just my luck.

I know Erv will be there, so see ya then.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

I will only be there to drop off a body I painted. I won't have any of my stuff with me.

Like I said before I don't mind being the bad guy. I'm already "That Guy" for not being one of the lemmings using Chisels. I'm now in even more of a dilemma choosing between the Rovers and Comp Claws. I'm leaning towards the Comp Claws, but I ordered a new set of inserts (Along with a bunch of other goodies for my rig) to try in the Rovers before I "officially" change tire camps.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

Well at least this Lemming didn't pay for his chisels. LOL. I know how it feels... I like the Chisels, but I had good experiences with my Panthers too.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

nathanschmoekel said:


> I'm down with that interpretation of the rules.
> 
> I don't even have a dig so calling it tough is awsome for me, but I feel an arguement comming on. Just to be an ass about one might argue, based on that....If all 4 wheels are turning forward and the truck slides back that that is a reverse too? HUMMM...
> 
> ...


if the tire moves in a reverse motion at anygiven time it is a back-up point thats how we do it 

see you guys on the 26th
there is at least 3 coming so far


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

twistedone said:


> if the tire moves in a reverse motion at anygiven time it is a back-up point thats how we do it
> 
> see you guys on the 26th
> there is at least 3 coming so far


Thanks Bob!

That is great news. I look forward to seeing you again. I almost made it to your first summer point series crawl... but as it turns out...

my work IS trying to kill me. 

Jim.

Aka WyldWeazel


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

Andy,

1 thought I had last night after you left. If anyone goes into 2 wheel drive to go through the salad bowl, they will get a reverse.  That is a bummer. I know I can make it through there in 4 wheel drive, but I have never snapped an axle shaft either. :thumbsup: Just a thought for you.

Jim.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Well I guess it's good I don't have mine set up to freewheel the rears. It will be even better when the Losi is released. With the worm gears there shouldn't be any problem with roll back in the drivetrain.

I also adjusted the reverse penalty post on the previous page since its linked on the comp thread.


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

Andy:

Do your fingers hurt from all that typing?


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

No doubt! I figured I'd better get it all posted up on here since I didn't write any of it down at the meeting. That and too many wobbly pops and it would have all been forgotten.:drunk:


----------



## bobgrmi2 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Rules*

Just a thought, just go by what is written in the rules. Makes it real easy. The USRCCA rules allow for changes 
3.1 - USRCCA recognizes that some events/clubs may need some local rules to accommodate there terrain and group size. Please post these exceptions in event notifications.

The start and finish gate change isn't a terrian problem, Add an extra gate to your courses for the finish gate. Start and finish gates aren't progress gates.

That start time thing, nice way to drive people away, good plan.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Bob - It has been posted over and over again and brought up over and over that we need to start on time. I don't know why people still think they can show up after the last minute and expect us to wait for them. We have to handle this the same way as a normal racing program. If the first race were to start at 1pm and I were to walk through the door at 1pm or later why should the whole program stop and wait for me to set up my stuff and sign in and re-sort all of the classes I sign up for? The doors open at 11:00, and we start at 1:00. I'm confused as to why it's so difficult to arrive and be ready by 1:00.

I guess I'm a little confused by the start/finish comment you have. We never did count either as a progress gate. No points are given for those gates.

These were the reasons why we had the club meeting this past weekend to try and get everything sorted out. If this would have been posted a week ago we would have been happy to discuss it at the meeting.

Does everyone think we should get together one last time as a group on the 19th to discuss the items that have been talked about/or posted here??


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

*Concerning the 2.2 limited class....*

I almost hate to mention it (because I have it) but, does anybody feel that Behind The Axel Steering is an unfair advantage and therefore should not be allowed in 2.2 limited class? 

The arguments to disallow BTAS... 
*This mod opens up line choices that are not available to drivers with a 'normal' front mounted drag link. Not having a drag link out front may result in less reverses being scored on a run.
**A primary intention of this class is to control the cost to be competitive and also to provide a leveled playing field for newbe drivers or drivers who may prefer a more 'scale like' vehicle set-up.

The arguments for allowing BTAS...
*This mod does not affect turning radius. 
**The cost of this mod is fairly low and can therefore be considered within the reach of entrylevel competitors. 
***Nate would not have to change his set-up and re-learn to drive before the comp.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Haha, I like the last argument for allowing it.

I don't see why it shouldn't be allowed. In most cases it's an easy mod to. I'm going to sit down and figure out if I can engineer one for my own rig since we have the weekend off from comps. That and it will allow me to mount up my other super secret goodies that are waiting at the post office for me to pick up.:devil:


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

*2.2 class rules final draft?*

A 2.2 Limited Class vehicle is defined as.....a 2.2 crawler with a single motor, shaft drive, front wheel steering and no dig*. Radio use is limited to two channels (actually used) for control (throttle and steering) .

2.2 Limited Class vehicles must conform to USRCRCA rules for 2.2 class concerning physical size limitations; wheel, tire, body, chassis, wheelbase etc.
2.2 Limited Class vehicles are futher restricted within the guide lines of the 1.9 class concerning the following areas: motor, driveline, suspension, steering and radio restrictions. 
Battery voltage is unrestricted.
Course setups and scoring shall be exicuted according USRCRCA 2.2 class rules. 

*A dig equiped vehicle may compete in this class provided the dig servo is unplugged from the reciever or removed, the vehicle must operate only in four wheel drive. 
Motor on axel [MOA] rigs are NOT allowed.


If there are no amendments (pending BTAS restriction) I reccomened that the above be coppied to the Rumble thread, possibly to the first post? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm a little scared about singling out the MOA's to the full comp class. I can understand why since they kick ass. But you can get a full MOA kit and run it box stock, although I don't know why you would.

As long as everyone else agrees on it I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

My .02 Cents

have a no dig class is cool but dont start a attack on every hop-up you will turn this into :example:
13.5
17.5
21.5
27 turn
mod
vtam
sedan
truck
buggy

you get my point 
we all will win or class cause there is 300 of them now

*NO DIG CLASS AND THAT'S THE ROCK BOTTOM LINE CAUSE" BFG" SAID SO*


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Thank you for the input Bob, that's why I am a little scared about them as they were written. Being too restrictive on parts and vehicles is too confusing. I've seen your example happen too many times. That's half the reason I stopped racing on-road. Every time I got my car working good everyone else was bored of the class and did something else. That and 1:1 race cars don't race on carpet, bleh!


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

nathanschmoekel said:


> *A dig equiped vehicle may compete in this class provided the dig servo is unplugged from the reciever or removed, the vehicle must operate only in four wheel drive. Motor on axel [MOA] rigs are NOT allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------


On some crawlers, including mine. If you unplug the dig servo, the drivetrain will not stay in 4WD. The servo pushing against the linkage is the only thing keeping it in 4WD.

It would be better to 40 point DNF the person if they use dig while comping in the stock class.


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

The 2.2 Limited class is ment to provide beginners,or individuals who may happen to like a 'less comp' setup, a fun, fair, competitive class to run in. The 'restrictions' are not really that severe, in fact here at Battle Front I have yet to actually lay eyes on a rig that would not be able to run limited based on the definition in post#196.

Keeping the playing field level was my primary goal...I really liked the 1.9 class idea except that you can't just add parts your truck and move into the next class without buying a whole different rig. I was aiming to correct that with the creation of this class. Maybe that goal is off target? I was also hoping to somewhat limit the required investment to be competitive. 

If MOA rigs aren't going to walk allover 'stock' shafties, then I guess the door is open. Worm gear rigs are allowed, so as far as torque twist, I guess it's not really any different.
I don't see an issue either way, because the guys who get MOA's are hellbent on ruling the world any way and would not be caught dead running in a 'stock' class.

As to the dig servo being disabled rule...I suppose a dig=dnf clause would work as well. I didn't figure anyone with a dig installed really wanting to run in this class....maybe I'm mistaken there too? 

RANT...
Twisted's point about too many classes is well founded. If you really want my opinion, the 1.9 class should have never been started. A restricted 2.2 is a better way to get people into the sport and allow them to move up as they gain experiance.
For the record I have nothing against 1.9 crawlers. They are here to stay and chicks dig them, but I'm say'n that if less classes is the goal then I'm not the guy that started it!


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> On some crawlers, including mine. If you unplug the dig servo, the drivetrain will not stay in 4WD. The servo pushing against the linkage is the only thing keeping it in 4WD.
> 
> It would be better to 40 point DNF the person if they use dig while comping in the stock class.


just pull the plug, throw on a zip-tie, and quityerbitch'n:thumbsup:


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

nathanschmoekel said:


> just pull the plug, throw on a zip-tie, and quityerbitch'n:thumbsup:


I like duct tape better. :thumbsup:


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

http://www.amainhobbies.com/product_info.php/products_id/15756 beandip are these the ones?


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

No, not those.

These are the ones. Part # LOSA7681B
https://www.ssl-stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/seekpart.pl?src=ns&pn=LOSA7681B


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

It's getting closer and closer. Losi posted a link for the manual for the new crawler on their page. The end of May can't get here soon enough!

http://www.losi.com/ProdInfo/Files/CompCrawler.pdf


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

damn off by 1 number craig ordered me the ones i posted but i called him back and hes gonna get me the right ones and send back the others so its all good oops


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Just to let everyone know, I will be at BFG tomorrow around 5:00pm to wash the rocks for Fri nights practice. So if you planed on crawling, the rocks will be wet.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

I will not be available to crawl all this weekend. I have a family thing over in Midland. Have fun everyone.:wave:


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

02CooperS

A Main hobbies has the new Losi crawler list as May 18 09...... maybe we'll get lucky and It'll be released a little sooner.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Yeah I saw that too, But Rich has posted on RCCrawler that it will not budge from that date. I talked with Tyrone yesterday and mine is still on Pre-order


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

I am even going to Buy a losi shafty


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Remember we have the Slash Bash going on tonight. Everybody is still welcome to come out and practice. We may set up tables in the other area for you to pit on and we will have to really watch frequencies, but I think it is a great opportunity to expose what should be a pretty good turnout to rock crawling. 

See you tonight!!!!


----------



## bobgrmi2 (Nov 4, 2007)

*friday*

Anyone crawling tonight?


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

If anyones crawling it's a good bet they arn't watching the forum like us loosers:freak:

Try the phone....sometimes old tricks are the best tricks!
BFG Phone: (616) 706-0391


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

*YOU GUYS READY TO GET ALL TWISTED UP IN YOUR OWN ROCKS!!!!!!!!*
*MOA!!!!!! EVERYDAY!!!!!!!!!!*:wave::wave:
:freak:
:hat:
:drunk::tongue::tongue::thumbsup:


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

And so it begins:freak:


*BRING IT ON!! *
WESTSIDE SHAFTIES GONA TWIST YOU UP AND SPIT YOU OUT:tongue:


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

post some more pics please


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

What's a matter Bob... don't like a surprise?! 

Jim WyldWeazel Schreiber














In all seriousness... I can't help you. I haven't been to the course is a couple weeks. Boy am I feeling rusty.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

Surprise is my middle name 

MAKE SURE YOU GUYS BRING A PEN AND PAPER NEXT SUNDAY YOUR GOING TO GET SCHOOLED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## beefgravy (May 28, 2007)

Wazzup.... Thinking about branching off and doing a little rock crawling. I ave a line on a nice 1/14 scale I want... Is that a class? Thanks

Beef


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

beefgravy said:


> Wazzup.... Thinking about branching off and doing a little rock crawling. I ave a line on a nice 1/14 scale I want... Is that a class? Thanks
> 
> Beef



I have never heard of a 1/14 scale crawler unless your talking about the losi MRC. Either way you would be better off getting a 1/10 scale 2.2 crawler.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Might be talking about the Duratrax 1/14 Cliff Climber with the all wheel steering and dual 380 motors. Unfortunately, that would put you in the Super class.


----------



## josh short (Sep 16, 2002)

so is there no pics of this place???


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

I think he is referring to this. 

http://www.duratrax.com/cars/dtxd18-cliff_climber/index.html

No... it doesn't fit the 2.2 class and it is to big for the 1.9 class. In both cases you would have to eliminate the rear steering.

1.9 the wheelbase is an 1" to long and 1" to wide. You might be able to shrink it down enough but it would take some work.

for 2.2.. the wheelbase is fine but very short compared to the 12.5" length and width that your allowed. Trust me your going to use most of that when competing.

Your best bet is to either go with the 1.9 scale (which is a Losi Mini Rock Crawler) which sell RTR for $240, or go with an Axial RTR (2.2 scale) which sells for $260. (all prices are approxiamate obviously). 

We are have a big competition this weekend (Sunday). You should come out and check it out. You will be able to see what the 1.9 vs 2.2 difference.


Jim


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

josh short said:


> so is there no pics of this place???


We have pictures, but they are buried in the thread somewhere. maybe someone can repost some.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

josh short said:


> so is there no pics of this place???


I don't have any up to date pictures. Sorry. I have been away from the course for a bit, and when I am there, I seem to be to busy crawling.

Jim


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

Here is some from before. I hope they help. I maybe out there Wednesday night. If I do get out there I will take some more pictures then.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=238007&page=17

1/2 way down.




More up to date

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=238007&page=23


----------



## beefgravy (May 28, 2007)

WyldWeazel said:


> I think he is referring to this.
> 
> http://www.duratrax.com/cars/dtxd18-cliff_climber/index.html
> 
> ...


Thanx for the advice you all... It is not a duratrax, it is a homemade one on ebay. Not sure of the measurments. I cannot come out on sunday. I will have to get measurments and restrictions from you guys sometime soon.
Thanks again.

Beef


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

Here is the rules. It is a decent read.

http://www.rccrawler.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15071

Jim

Looking forward to seeing you this weekend. Look for WyldWeazel.


----------



## josh short (Sep 16, 2002)

cool thanks


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

WyldWeazel said:


> I think he is referring to this.
> 
> http://www.duratrax.com/cars/dtxd18-cliff_climber/index.html
> 
> ...



probably beef loves runnin junk he had 3 of them evaders sold a t4 to buy 1 hahahahah now hes got a slash:freak:


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

John - I posted this question a few pages back w/o a response. What's going to happen with the off-road program on this Sunday? I see on the outdoor thread that this weekend is the target date for the start of racing. What's your plan of action?


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Been giving it some thought. I am not going to schedule a Sunday race program, but will allow off-road practice as we have been doing. 

When crawlers check in, I will make a list of frequencies. No one will be allowed to practice using those frequencies. They will either have to change to a frequency not being used for the crawling competition or not practice.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## beefgravy (May 28, 2007)

Well now I just looked at the duratrax one... that sux cuz i do like it... y is it everything that is affordable you cant use...lolol


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

beefgravy said:


> Well now I just looked at the duratrax one... that sux cuz i do like it... y is it everything that is affordable you cant use...lolol


cause its J.U.N.K


----------



## beefgravy (May 28, 2007)

XXX KEITH said:


> cause its J.U.N.K


Do you even remember what rc cars look like? I am going to start calling you xxx ghost


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

can we bring some stuff to buy and sell?
maybe little swap meet also


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

twistedone said:


> can we bring some stuff to buy and sell?
> maybe little swap meet also


I am not aware of any rule against it. Wouldn't be different from any other weekend..seems there is always a pile with a price tag kick'n around. Besides, theres not much else to do (except watch and clean tyres) between runs.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

twistedone said:


> can we bring some stuff to buy and sell?
> maybe little swap meet also


Don't see why not.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

nathanschmoekel said:


> I am not aware of any rule against it. Wouldn't be different from any other weekend..seems there is always a pile with a price tag kick'n around. Besides, theres not much else to do (except watch and clean tyres) between runs.


So are you going to clean my tires. :tongue:


----------



## bobgrmi2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Schane,

Thanks for the help with my radio, neutral and locked both work now.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

and I am so envious. I need to mess with mine now. Thanks for the info Bob. :thumbsup:


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

twistedone said:


> can we bring some stuff to buy and sell?
> maybe little swap meet also


beef loves swappin meet


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

XXX KEITH said:


> beef loves swappin meet


TMI :freak:


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Well I can't stand the boredom any longer. If anyone is interested I will be at BFG doing some crawling around 5:00pm tonight.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

*need this addressed thats why I posted 2 times sorry guys you can kick me when I get there!!! *


Ok Guys
Question for ya 

Fellow Twisted Member wants to bring his young son do you guys have any issues with his son running the same truck as Dad? Dad can run First?

let me know 
Bob C


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

twistedone said:


> *need this addressed thats why I posted 2 times sorry guys you can kick me when I get there!!! *
> 
> 
> Ok Guys
> ...



Yes he can run the same crawler. Rumble on the rocks will hopefully be a laid back club event aimed at having fun for kids and adults.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> Yes he can run the same crawler. Rumble on the rocks will hopefully be a laid back club event aimed at having fun for kids and adults.


No... No fun for you. :tongue:

I also agree. I don't see any reason why not. Heck I tried to convince my dad to run my crawler in the stock class... but he is afraid of Nates mad driving skills. :thumbsup:


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope maintenance is still on for tonight. I am loading my gear up now. 

Jim


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote: WyldWeasel :Heck I tried to convince my dad to run my crawler in the stock class... but he is afraid of Nates mad driving skills. :thumbsup:[/QUOTE]

He's got nothing to fear from me....I haven't driven in more than a week. Just for fun I'm thinking about not practicing and jumping right in tomorrow. ?Bad Idea?


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

Well at least your well rested. I stripped my servo mounts Wednesday night. Bought new ones tonight... stripped them in 10 minutes. Now I spent all night making aluminum ones. Should be fun tomorrow. The rocks look great tonight.


Good job Andy and Schane! :thumbsup:


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

At the "Rumble on the Rocks" there was some discussion about visiting Camp Twisted for one of there competitions. I collected these competition dates from Camp Twisted's website. Take a look at these dates, so we can discuss carpool opportunities and availability.

I know that I am definitely planning on going to the State Comp on the 19th. Road trips are always fun! :thumbsup:

May 2nd. @ Dirtburner Racing 
May 17th @ Camp Twisted (Point Series)

June 6th @ Camp Twisted (PS)
June 28th @ Camp Twisted 

July 11th @ *TBA*
July 26th @ Camp Twisted (PS)

August 1st @ Camp Twisted (PS)
August 23rd @ Camp Twisted

September 5th @ Camp Twisted
September 13th Free warmup for state @ Camp Twisted
September 19th State Comp @ Camp Twisted (20th if 19th rains)

October 3rd @ Camp Twisted
October 18th @ Camp Twisted (PS)
October 24th @ Camp Twisted (Night Crawl)

Plus various GTG through out the year. 


Please note: some of these dates are on Sunday (same day we do comps) and some are on Saturday.

Have a good one!

Jim


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

Got A New Speedo In My Rig Was Wondering Who Can Do Some Fine Soldering The Dude I Got It From Ripped The Switch Off The Speedo And Now The On/off Has To Be Soldered Onto The Board Anyone Help A Brotha Out?


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

XXX KEITH said:


> Got A New Speedo In My Rig Was Wondering Who Can Do Some Fine Soldering The Dude I Got It From Ripped The Switch Off The Speedo And Now The On/off Has To Be Soldered Onto The Board Anyone Help A Brotha Out?


I can do it for you Keith. I will be at BFG this Sunday.


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

SPEEDOS? Are we dressing our crawlers AGAIN? Hasselhoff....Where you at?!


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Was going to post this up, but time got away from me. Today is the first Sunday of the month. That means club meeting.

See everybody this afternoon!!!!


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

I wish I could be there, but I am home with a very sick little boy. See you later

Jim S.


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

..........


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

The transformed Losi mini crawler. Integy cage with lexan panels.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Great job*

She looks mean&nasty. I like it.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

This Sunday is mothers day. I will not be there for the comp. I will see everyone next Sunday.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

Yep. I won't be there either.

Everyone give there mom a big hug, and make her feel special...


... and no... giving her first turn with the Crawler is not considered a gift. :thumbsup:

Jim


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

We probably should have talked about this last week. Honestly, I forget all about holidays until the day or two before. 

We could have rescheduled the comp for today.

Anyway, we will be here if anybody wants to show up today or tomorrow.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

At the track, rock pile is washed and waiting for anyone that can make it out today.


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm not going to make it either...:drunk:


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Ooooh - Looky!

Unfortunately these are only pics of one that one of the team drivers posted on RCCrawler and not mine 

And Roy was right - Ship date now end of May. I probably won't be around this month at all with the weekend plans I have. So the next time you see me I may have one of my own, wohoo!


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

It really does exist!!! I am sure everyone is looking forward to seeing one in person.


----------



## GONERACEING!!! (Jan 28, 2008)

*new rock corse huge!!!!!!*

Hi I have a rock corse that I think you guys would like to check out hope this does not offend anyone Im just looking for opinons on how to make it better..
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...viewPicture&friendID=87268294&albumId=2504562


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

How about a roll call for Sunday. Who is going to be there? Let's keep things going strong even though the weather is nice enough to do other things.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Trophy plates came today. Will get them in the mail to Brian and Lonnie and have the rest at the store on Sunday.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Tdevil said:


> Trophy plates came today. Will get them in the mail to Brian and Lonnie and have the rest at the store on Sunday.


Hey John

I will not be there this Sunday. My wife planned my weekend away for me. And backed it up with some pretty mean looking stink eye. (AKA you better do it or else)

I will for sure be there next Sunday. My wife will be out of town!!! :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*sun. comp.*

I'll be there for nitro or rock crawling ether way.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

GONERACEING!!! said:


> Hi I have a rock corse that I think you guys would like to check out hope this does not offend anyone Im just looking for opinons on how to make it better..
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...viewPicture&friendID=87268294&albumId=2504562


I like your course. We are going to build an outdoor course as well. We should get together soon and have a comp at your place. And when we get our outdoor course done you can come over and do a comp with us.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey John

Were you ever able to find a place to get some rocks from, for the outdoor course?


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Copout Sun. comp.*

I did not make it today for crawling, cause John posted this mourning
on the sun. nitro thread that no one showed for nitro and there where
2 crawlers there. I didn't feel like making the trip for a 3rd day in a row
just to find out there we're not anough people to play.:thumbsup:

Dame M.O.R.L race.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> Hey John
> 
> Were you ever able to find a place to get some rocks from, for the outdoor course?


Disclaimer: The following comments are not directed toward any particular individual or individuals. Please don't take offense, I am only stating the facts as I see them.

Attendance since the trophy comp (Not enough to run a comp on the last 2 Sundays and a very small turnout the week after the trophy comp.) has been down. People have stopped coming out to practice. 

I understand that everyone can not be there every week. The problem is we are at the point where if 2 or 3 of the group can't make it, we don't have enough to run a comp. We have what happened to Erv. You can't blame him for not coming out when the chances of no comp are better than the chances that there will be enough of a turnout to have one. It is a downward spiral. People only have to show up a couple of times to find that there is no program before they stop coming out at all. 

The cost of the indoor course was minimal and the effort to create it was not back breaking. We could be looking at a cost of $600 to $1000 for the outdoor course if done as planned and would require significant labor. I am not sure we have enough active members to make this happen.

The next regularly scheduled meeting would be June 7, 3 weeks away. We could wait until then or schedule a meeting sooner to discuss the current situation and plans for the outdoor track. 

I am really enjoying the rock crawling myself and would like nothing better than to have a top notch outdoor course (maybe it would draw more people) but I am not in a position to risk investing money that will not generate a return.

So to answer the initial question, no I have not made it a point to find rock for the outdoor course based on the above concerns.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Tdevil said:


> Disclaimer: The following comments are not directed toward any particular individual or individuals. Please don't take offense, I am only stating the facts as I see them.
> 
> Attendance since the trophy comp (Not enough to run a comp on the last 2 Sundays and a very small turnout the week after the trophy comp.) has been down. People have stopped coming out to practice.
> 
> ...


Disclaimer: The following comments are not intended to provoke anger or offend anyone.

I had already talked to Erv on the phone before I posted my question. I am well aware of the situation over the past few weeks. I was attempting to regain everyone's interest again, by talking about construction of an outdoor course.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

I plan on going on Wednesday for some practice. Is there any plans for competing this Sunday. It is Memorial day weekend and I hear most people go camping. I will be around so let me know.

Jim S.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

WyldWeazel said:


> I plan on going on Wednesday for some practice. Is there any plans for competing this Sunday. It is Memorial day weekend and I hear most people go camping. I will be around so let me know.
> 
> Jim S.


The store will be open and the pile available for competition. I will leave it up to the club as to whether there is a competition or not this Sunday. I would ask that a decision be made prior to the weekend so I know what to tell people if they ask. 

As for the outdoor course I would suggest the club schedule a work day specifically to come up with a final layout, mark out the area and do any prep work needed before the rock is brought in. This could be done on a weeknight when folks might not be camping, etc. I would think attendance at such an activity would pretty much indicate the level of interest and willingess to get it done.

There is broken concrete behind Grand Rapids Gravel that we are welcome to for free. I have not looked at it and it sounded like a haul it ourselves proposition. 

Again, I am not trying to be pessimistic, controversial or stir things up, but I am beginning to experience some physical limitations that keep me from doing the kind of physical labor I have been doing over the last couple of years. If an outdoor course is going to be built, it is going to have to be done by the members of the club. I can scrounge up the money, but I would like to see some increased support and participation before I do so. 

That said, I am 100% in favor of an outdoor course and really want to see it happen. Let's get 'er done!!!!!


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

FYI...I am now working most weekends through the summer, I will be running bike demos at various tours throughout the summer. I may make a work day or two, cause that's how I roll, but as far as comming out just for fun...probably not for the next few months.

Jim, If you still want those wheels, they are yours...PM me if you still want them.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks Nate!!!

I certainly understand that many people have activities in the summer that take priority. Problem for the store is that we are looking for steady of streams of income to help pay the rent and the summer is especially difficult for the above reason. Bottom line is we need a larger pool of crawlers so that when there are some that can not participate (even though they really would like to) there are still enough to run a program. 

Hopefully we can schedule those work days so you are able to make it out. Really appreciate that offer.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

WyldWeazel said:


> I plan on going on Wednesday for some practice. Is there any plans for competing this Sunday. It is Memorial day weekend and I hear most people go camping. I will be around so let me know.
> 
> Jim S.


Hey Jim

Erv and myself are planning on doing a comp this Sunday. I finally got my CVD's so I will come down and practice with you on WED. I will give Evr a call and see if he wants to come down as well.


----------



## GONERACEING!!! (Jan 28, 2008)

Im open to that anytime after next week...just let me know


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

GONERACEING!!! said:


> Im open to that anytime after next week...just let me know


Sounds good, I will talk to the guys tonight and see what works for them.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

I will be doing some crawling tonight at BFG around 5:00pm tonight if anyone is interested.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Sorry I was running around like a chicken with my head cut off last night. (that is what I get for running two classes and Jason running a Slash as well, but it was fun) Didn't get a chance to hang much with the guys who came out for practice. 

Sorry I never did make it to the car to get your trophy plate before you left, Schane. It will be there waiting for you on Sunday.:thumbsup:


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Tdevil said:


> Sorry I was running around like a chicken with my head cut off last night. (that is what I get for running two classes and Jason running a Slash as well, but it was fun) Didn't get a chance to hang much with the guys who came out for practice.
> 
> Sorry I never did make it to the car to get your trophy plate before you left, Schane. It will be there waiting for you on Sunday.:thumbsup:


No problem John, I will be there Sunday. I will pick it up then.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

I will be there today. Rugrats and all.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

After some discussion at the Sunday comp a decision was made to go from a scheduled comp every week to every other week for the summer months. It was also decided to move the comps from 1:00 Sunday to 3:00 on Saturdays. This will allow us to run outdoors beyond the heat of the day and into the evening when it is cooler. We can always schedule other comps or have impromptu practices in between if there is interest. 

Next scheduled comp will be Saturday, June 6 at 3:00

Some discussion about the outdoor course took place as well and we have a pretty firm idea of what needs to be done. I will be checking on materials and we hope to have somthing in place as soon as the June 6 comp. 

Spread the word. Get some folks out that we haven't seen for awhile and find someone to introduce to the hobby.

Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Any discussion about membership cards? It's been almost 6 months now and still no cards.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

02CooperS said:


> Any discussion about membership cards? It's been almost 6 months now and still no cards.


Yup, some discussion about that situation, indirectly. I will be working on it.:thumbsup:


----------



## lollie302 (Sep 19, 2002)

Tdevil said:


> Trophy plates came today. Will get them in the mail to Brian and Lonnie and have the rest at the store on Sunday.


Just checking to see if they were mailed

:wave:


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Sorry, have had trouble getting to the post office. They are sealed up and will go out tomorrow. 

Very sorry for the delay.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Just got the call from Rider's and My Losi Crawler is waiting for me at the store! WOOOHOOO!


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

02CooperS said:


> Just got the call from Rider's and My Losi Crawler is waiting for me at the store! WOOOHOOO!


Grats Andy! I look forward to seeing it!

Jim


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

That means mine is too!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Denney, I have your Losi Comp Crawler at the Hobby Shop.

Also I have one on the shelf to sell.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

John... 

Any info on the cement for outdoors? I just was checking to see if a work crew was needed this weekend. :wave:


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

Losi has been Twisted 


















very nice so far


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

WyldWeazel said:


> John...
> 
> Any info on the cement for outdoors? I just was checking to see if a work crew was needed this weekend. :wave:


Wasn't able to hook up with Jim this past week. Just thought about something as well. We will want to get down whatever we are going to use for weedblock before any material is put in place.


----------



## lollie302 (Sep 19, 2002)

Tdevil said:


> Sorry, have had trouble getting to the post office. They are sealed up and will go out tomorrow.
> 
> Very sorry for the delay.


got it thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

lollie302 said:


> got it thanks :thumbsup:


Awesome!! Glad to hear the USPS didn't let me down.


----------



## jeepwilly (Jun 2, 2009)

*Rock crawling*

Hey I need help getting started and I only have about 250$ and I wanna do the compitions in grand rapids


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Our next comp is this Saturday at 3:00. Stop on out. 

Meet everyone, get some ideas, have some fun.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Got with Jim next door. He is going to dump a couple loaders full of the broken concrete just off the parking lot. We can then move it and arrange it where we want it from there. I also stopped around the corner and they had some 12 to 18 inch, some bigger, natural stones. We would have to pick them up like we did with the rock for the indoor course. $32 a ton.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

twistedone said:


> Losi has been Twisted


Very nice Bob! I love the paint scheme!


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Is tomorrow a club meeting day as well? I'll have my new rig with me. I still have to get the electronics programed and wheels, tires and inserts sorted out.

Here are the pics so far.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Yes, tomorrow should be a club meeting as well. 

Comp is scheduled for 3. Should we convene the meeting at 2:30 or just start the meeting at 3 and start the comp after the meeting.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

2:30 meeting start works for me


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Any objections to a club meeting at 2:30 before the comp?

The rig looks really nice Andy.:thumbsup:


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*3:20 Eta*

Hey all! I have T ball pics for my son at 2:15 and then I'm heading
on up to crawl with ya!


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

The following was posted in another thread on this forum. My response to his post follows:



Losi-Don said:


> Yes there are to many tracks around. The first to go will be the ones paying rent. Nobody in their right mind would keep a track open 40hrs a week just to break even on the rent. Working for free? :freak: Just not worth it. Ideal would be one track North and one track South and alternate weekends. Duke you have a great oval so you have an advantage. :thumbsup: I would hate to have a track to pay rent on and worry about it every day til the end of the month to see if the bills will get paid. Lots of sleepless night I bet for some. Hang in there Duke you're a survivor(any man who can wear shorts all day outside in 40* weather *is* a survivor)!
> LD





Tdevil said:


> Guess Jason and I are not in our right mind. Maybe you just don't understand why we are doing what we do. It has nothing to do with making money and everything to do with promoting hobbies that we enjoy and giving others who enjoy them a place to come together.
> 
> If you enjoy what you are doing and the people you are doing it for it really isn't work. Could we use more people coming out, sure. Are we in danger of closing the doors, not a chance. We have many very loyal supporters and new people showing up every day.
> 
> ...


We have a great start on a top notch rock crawling facility as well!!!!! I would like to ask that those of you that appreciate what we are trying to do and the efforts that we put into it help prove the naysayers wrong and continue to help us make BFG the best facility in West Michigan.

Thanks to everyone for your support and we really are doing what we do for you!!!!


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Broken concrete is being dumped on the weed mat as I type!!!!!


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Andy happened to be out here when they dumped the concrete and is out working on the pile if anyone else has nothing better to do and wants to come help arrange the pile.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

I got some of the pile moved around in some kind of runable order, but broke a CVD on the Losi so I couldn't test it out. I'll be in Grand Blanc on the 20th, and Hesperia for the 4th of July trophy race so I won't be out for the next comp until at least July 18th. I'll probably pop in a few times between then to do some more testing with my new setup since the new CVD's will be here within a week.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool, The outdoor course has been started. Hopefully it will continue to grow in size over the summer.

Sorry to here about the CVD Andy. I here Losi is working on a fix for that problem.

Jim S. and myself will be out tomorrow night for some practice if anyone is interested in joining us.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks Schane. It was 90% my fault, I emailed Rich Trujillo for a replacement and ordered a few spares from Horizon. I got a little too over confident after not having any sort of hiccup with anything on Sat. I bet that the hole the tire was stuck in would have snapped the 6mm thick CVD's on the TLT axles that I have.

Like I said before I moved around some of the concrete pile outside and left a pile of smaller chunks on the ground adjacent to the pile. There is one large slab that is not very stable that needs to be supported or braced in some way. It is on the right hand side of the pile (as your standing in BFG's parking lot facing the pile) on top and sloping towards GR Gravel's garage building. Guessing on the size of it I would imagine it weights around 750lbs so moving it is probably not an option. Also the pile needs to have the hose taken to it to get the mud and dirt washed off of it.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

I will take the hose to it this afternoon!!!!


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

I was out to BFG tonight and run my crawler on the new course. It has a lot of potential, and for now just needs a little fine tuning.

We need to get some more grass mat and have more rock dumped to make some more lines. As it is right now there are only 2 or 3 lines that will be possible through the course.

We need to have a practice night, so everyone can come out and put their 2 pennies in, and we can make some adjustments to the course. I would like to do this sometime between next WED and FRI before the comp on SAT.

Post up what time works for everyone.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

*Losi CV Replacement*

This was just posted on RcCrawler from Rich Trujillo about getting replacement CV shafts for the new Losi Crawler if you have one or are getting one that does not have the updated shafts. It appears that the slot for the CV pin was machined too much and what is what has been causing the problems. I copied a picture posted comparing the two. How many other R/C companies can you think of that have acknowledged a problem and offered free replacements to resolve it?

quoted from From RcCrawler;
" HI All,
First let me thank all of you for your patience. As much as I would personally like to take care of everyone, at this time I will need to pass the customer service on to our team here at Losi.

That being said, if you are contacting about CV's
Please email your Name, Address and Chassis serial number (located on the transmission) to:

[email protected] and please CC [email protected]

or you can call toll free 888-899-5674 Monday thru Friday 8:30 to 4:30

Please be sure to CC me on your emails so I can still keep on top and make sure you guys are getting the best customer service possible.


Feel Free to email or PM with any questions or concerns.

Thanks again,
Rich

P.S.
I'm going to another Tournament with my kids this weekend so internet access will be limited, either way I will get back with you, just give me a little time to get back.
__________________
Rich Trujillo
Product Manager
Losi "


New on the left.........................................Old on the right


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

I am not an engineer, but I can see the problem very clearly from your pictures. Sounds like they are on top of it.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Our web page at www.battlefrontgaming.com is back up and running and being updated on a regular basis. 

We have our own forum and would encourage all Battle Front Rock Crawling members (and others that would like to keep up on what is going on at BFG) to visit and sign up for an account. 

We will be adding a dedicated page with pictures of the courses and information regarding the club and it's programs in the very near future. 

In the meantime, current information, comp results and updates will be posted in the Rock Crawling section of the forums at www.battlefrontgaming.com


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*L.c.c.*

Hay! Andy how did that 17.5 set up work in the crawler before it broke
on you? I am trying one in mine and my slipper keeps coming loose .
I also have a bad sound at low speed while in reverse.
Have you had any other issues other than the cvds. Come on help a brother out.
:thumbsup:

Oh yeah spare cvds on the way.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

The 17.5 seems to work pretty good, I'm running a 14t pinion and it has pretty good wheel speed and power. I also had a loose slipper on mine as well. Just put some loctite on the nut and crank it down. What kind of bad sound in reverse? I also had a couple of the drive shaft CV's that were binding a bit. I freed them up with a piece of sandpaper wrapped around an allen wrench. Also if you haven't, open up the axles and add more grease to the worm gears.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Bad sound*



02CooperS said:


> The 17.5 seems to work pretty good, I'm running a 14t pinion and it has pretty good wheel speed and power. I also had a loose slipper on mine as well. Just put some loctite on the nut and crank it down. What kind of bad sound in reverse? I also had a couple of the drive shaft CV's that were binding a bit. I freed them up with a piece of sandpaper wrapped around an allen wrench. Also if you haven't, open up the axles and add more grease to the worm gears.


Its like a cracking or gears stripping, but every thing looks fine inside the trans.
And its only at low rpm in reverse.:thumbsup:


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> We need to have a practice night, so everyone can come out and put their 2 pennies in, and we can make some adjustments to the course. I would like to do this sometime between next WED and FRI before the comp on SAT.
> 
> Post up what time works for everyone.


I would do Thursday since it's the only day besides today with no rain in the forecast.


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

02 CooperS

Hi,

About what time will you be there. since I missed you Sat. I really want to see your Tuber Losi. and enough about the rain.... I've spent enough time in the basement from the last round of rain storms we had.

Thanks


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Tim - Yeah the rain is really screwing everything up lately, that's why I wasn't there on Sat. And the forecast for this weekend is more of the same. IF it doesn't rain I'll be there Thursday around 5pm-8pm or so.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> We need to get some more grass mat and have more rock dumped to make some more lines. As it is right now there are only 2 or 3 lines that will be possible through the course.


I was out last night and moved around some more rocks, and smashed the end of my finger under one, woohoo! I was able to run 4 different lines through the course w/o much thought put into gate setup. Time was the only reason I didn't get more runs in.

John and I talked a bit about a couple ideas on locations for more rocks and think it would be cool to extend both ends out into a long "U" shape towards the parking lot, but keeping it far enough away so the snowplows won't ruin it in the winter. There are still a couple holes that need to be filled in, but other than that I think the outdoor course is good to go.

Here are some pics.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks Andy!!!!!

Awesome pics.

Sorry about the finger.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

I have one trophy plate left from the Rumble on the Rocks. Some Schmoekel guy. Can't seem to remember what he looks like.

Just kidding Nate, it will be here whenever your schedule lets you make it out.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Sweet Pics*

Those are some great shots Andy. Got my cvds today by fedex,
have you broke any of the new replacement ones yet, I hope they
hold up cause I was going to go the way Schane did but the LOSI
is a shafty like my axial and I rely like my AXIAL.:thumbsup:


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Haven't broken one of the new one's. But just in case CKRC is taking pre-orders one a HD CV set they are making so I ordered one. Should be ready mid next month.

Here's the link.
http://www.ckrccrawlers.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=131_177_179&products_id=2124

Just a guess from the only pic they have it looks like they took the Axial CV set and modified it to fit the Losi axle. The ridge and flange at the ball end of the axle looks strikingly similar the the axial shaft.

ATTN TIM! - I'm not going to be able to make it out to BFG tonight, found out I'll need to work late to get some stuff wrapped up. Hopefully you see this.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

I will be there around 4pm to do some work on the outdoor course. If anyone interested in coming out, we can set a few courses up on the outdoor course.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

That track looks sweet, I just ordered my losi crawler:thumbsup: and hope to join in the fun soon.

Hey andy are you going to be at BFG this sunday with yours? id kinda like to ask you a few questions that I have about this new gig im getting into.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Cooter said:


> That track looks sweet, I just ordered my losi crawler:thumbsup: and hope to join in the fun soon.
> 
> Hey andy are you going to be at BFG this sunday with yours? id kinda like to ask you a few questions that I have about this new gig im getting into.


We have a comp this SAT at 2:30pm. If you have questions that is the time to be there. I am not sure if Andy will be there but Erv has the Losi also. He will most likely be there with his.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Cooter said:


> Hey andy are you going to be at BFG this sunday with yours? id kinda like to ask you a few questions that I have about this new gig im getting into.


Depending on weather outlook in Grand Blanc I'm not supposed to be in town this Sat. for the comp.

Tim - make sure you call Losi about getting a set of the replacement CV shafts as well!

HERE is a link to follow to get new ones.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks guys I will try and get out sat to ask some questions. 

The site says with updated cvd's available. so I will check into what that exactly means.

If any one is interested in one a main hobbies has them for $249, I saw that price and snatched one up real fast.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Bring the boy*



dasmonkeyboy said:


> We have a comp this SAT at 2:30pm. If you have questions that is the time to be there. I am not sure if Andy will be there but Erv has the Losi also. He will most likely be there with his.


I plane on being there sat. for the comp. and will be bringing my boy.
If the weather holds, will we be inside or out?


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

ev2fast said:


> I plane on being there sat. for the comp. and will be bringing my boy.
> If the weather holds, will we be inside or out?


My son says he wants to come with me so he can play with his little buddy.

We can run outside if that's what everyone wants to do. The rock pile is still a little small and there are only a few lines that are possible at this point.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> The rock pile is still a little small and there are only a few lines that are possible at this point.


Geez Negative Nancy I hope your not too doom and gloom about getting our entire outdoor course for free, especially since it's easily the same size as the indoor course.

And I ran a bunch of different lines the other day and eyeballed a few more but ran out of time. Unless of course that fancy new MOA of yours just can't handle it!:lol:


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

02CooperS said:


> Geez Negative Nancy I hope your not too doom and gloom about getting our entire outdoor course for free, especially since it's easily the same size as the indoor course.
> 
> And I ran a bunch of different lines the other day and eyeballed a few more but ran out of time. Unless of course that fancy new MOA of yours just can't handle it!:lol:


I actually like the outdoor course, except it is a little small yet. That is why Jim S and I Used a can of orange spray paint, to lay out additional areas to have more concrete dumped last night.

When the new areas get filled in shortly, the course will grow by roughly 3 times the size it is now.

As for my crawler not being able to handle it. All I can say is we will let the comp tomorrow decide that. :thumbsup:


----------



## scramblerman (Jun 16, 2009)

*1.9 ?*

will the 1.9 losi run outdoor pile or is it just 2.2 only


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

scramblerman said:


> will the 1.9 losi run outdoor pile or is it just 2.2 only


Ruth was finding ways around the outdoor course with hers last night. Looks like it will work for the 1.9 as well as the 2.2


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

It sound like parts of the outdoor course is runnable with the 1.9. I am not sure on how much of the course is possible though. The people with the 1.9's will have to figure that out with trial and error.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks Erv and Shawn for your help yesterday I cant wait to get mine and get it up and running.

Erv thanks for letting me wheel your new losi, I think im hooked, that was sweet.

Thanks again guys, see ya again soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Also could you guys throw me a couple of servo numbers my way that are good for the losi, I tried to weed trough them and am not sure what is the best for the truck. Thanks again for your help. Tim


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Tim - I run a Hitec 7955TG in mine. 330oz of torque @ 6V and $120.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*is there anybody out there*

whats up! no chit no chatter whats the mater, it gets a little warm and everyone
goes inside and sucks up there air.
the guys out west endure triple digit temps and no shade!
come on grab a cold one and the laptop and keep this thread alive.:thumbsup:




p.s. i know its a dry heat.














-


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Erv,

Did you pull your axles apart, and find what the problem was? Did you have to add more grease, or was it a shimming problem?


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Fish jelly*



dasmonkeyboy said:


> Hey Erv,
> 
> Did you pull your axles apart, and find what the problem was? Did you have to add more grease, or was it a shimming problem?


I pulled a shim from each side of both spools F/R.
Worms have plenty of lube that smells like fish and looks like jelly.
It freed up the thing a little, the front is good but the back still gets
hot after 5 or so minutes.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

ev2fast said:


> I pulled a shim from each side of both spools F/R.
> Worms have plenty of lube that smells like fish and looks like jelly.
> It freed up the thing a little, the front is good but the back still gets
> hot after 5 or so minutes.


If your refering to a losi comp crawler

I have 2 of them running fine go thru all bearings and remove outer seal remove grease and oil with a light oil like zubak speed lube also went thru all trans bearings and do same thing helps a ton 

also removed the grease from worm gears and relube with light black grease from associated put all the alum hop-ups and that removes some heat like a heatsink

let me know if you need any help I will try my best to help out in any way


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Good info.*



twistedone said:


> If your refering to a losi comp crawler
> 
> I have 2 of them running fine go thru all bearings and remove outer seal remove grease and oil with a light oil like zubak speed lube also went thru all trans bearings and do same thing helps a ton
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the tips, cause at this point I am willing to try anything.
I get half the run time of my ax10 with new and better lipos.
11.1 gets hot in less than 5 min. really really hot 17.5 novak 
motor and esc. 17 tooth pinion .
7.4 really hot in about 5 min. same pinion, heat is mostly in back 
worm gear.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

ev2fast said:


> Thanks for the tips, cause at this point I am willing to try anything.
> I get half the run time of my ax10 with new and better lipos.
> 11.1 gets hot in less than 5 min. really really hot 17.5 novak
> motor and esc. 17 tooth pinion .
> ...


we are also running 2 cell 18.5 novak goat system with 12 tooth pinions


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Erv - I think you are over geared. I'm almost the same gear ratio as Bob. I run a 17.5 in mine and use a 14t pinion w/ 3S Lipo, and my motor temps out between 120 and 150 depending on how aggressive I drive the course. It's still a little over geared, but I like the wheel speed it has. I have a 21.5 on order and I think that it's probably going to be the best motor for the Losi. The 17.5 just doesn't have the torque like a 21.5. And your run times will never be as good as the AX10, it's just the inefficient nature of a worm gear axle. When I was out practicing a few weeks ago I was averaging 12-15 minutes or so each run and draining about 1200mah out of my battery.

It's just too bad someone hasn't machined an Alum. axle housing with some fins around the center section, that would really suck the heat out of the gears. It does take a little bit, but the the more you run it the worms will break in and temps will come down. Especially if you lube up the bearings and re-grease the worms like Bob posted. I don't know what kind of grease was used in the kit, but I also cleaned out mine and re-lubed. I would say the only thumbs down I'd have to give Losi on the crawler is that it's pre-assembled. 90% of things that guys seem to have issues with wouldn't happen if the end user would have had a kit to assemble and fit on their own.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*over geared*

thanks andy I thought I might be.
I'm gunna try a 12t pinion and see if my temps
go down at all.:thumbsup:


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone want to setup some courses this Sunday and do some crawling.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

I was planning on being out there this afternoon, but not tomorrow. I have my 21.5 and some new tires for the 1.9 I wanted to test out. I'll probably be there around 11.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Just to let everyone know. Next weeks comp will be Friday at 3:00pm, because of the holiday. See everyone there.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Schane - Here is the part # for the Futaba servo horn you asked about.

LOSA99039

FYI - I don't know what the threads on your steering link are, but the Losi horn is drilled and tapped for 4-40.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

02CooperS said:


> Schane - Here is the part # for the Futaba servo horn you asked about.
> 
> LOSA99039
> 
> FYI - I don't know what the threads on your steering link are, but the Losi horn is drilled and tapped for 4-40.


Thanks Andy. For the thread size I always drill and tap for a 3mm screw.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> Just to let everyone know. Next weeks comp will be Friday at 3:00pm, because of the holiday. See everyone there.


Does everybody have the 3rd off from work, or do we need to push the start time later into the evening?


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

I am away from home for the week, but I am trying to make every attempt to be present for this comp. Making it later in the day would make it much easier for me. I will do what I can, no matter what time we have it.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Denney and I were planning on being there, but only for practice. I didn't find out until Sat. that the comp. was rescheduled for Friday


----------



## Ntwadumela (Feb 13, 2006)

Comp still at 3:00 on Fri? Just trying to plan my weekend.

Tom H


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Ntwadumela said:


> Comp still at 3:00 on Fri? Just trying to plan my weekend.
> 
> Tom H


We are going to push the time back to 5:00pm on Friday so that everyone will be able to make it.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Sounds good. Comp Friday, July 3 at 5:00. Call and let me know if you will be running late or can't be there at 5 and we will try to make sure you are a part of the program.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Feb 13, 2006)

I'll see you guys at 5:00 on Fri. John, any idea when the place might be opened on Fri? I have the whole day off, and after not running in over 5 weeks, I could use some extra wheel time.

Tom H.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

I have plenty to work on around the place. I would say I will be out there from Noon on on Friday.


----------



## scramblerman (Jun 16, 2009)

just got a lipo someone told me you need to break them in by charging them and then discharging them at a slow rate a few times is this true?


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

I've never read that before. Just make sure and only charge them at a max of 1c. So if you have a 1500mah battery your max charge rate would be for 1.5 Amps. And depending on the brand of Lipo you should always use a balancer as well.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

*Bad news*

Well guys I have some bad news. I won't be at tomorrows competition. I have spent my week "off" from work, trying to get my house in Muskegon ready for sale. Well we found black mold in the drywall in the basement, so you know what I will be doing for the next few days. Sorry I won't be able to join you.

Take care.

Jim


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

scramblerman said:


> just got a lipo someone told me you need to break them in by charging them and then discharging them at a slow rate a few times is this true?


No that is not true. The only thing you have to do is charge it with a charger that is lipo compatible. And make sure you use a speed control that has a lipo cutoff built into it. Or you will destroy the battery and possibly catch it on fire. Lipo fires are nothing to mess with. I have seen video of them on fire and shooting across rooms like bottle rockets.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

how much$$$ for todays comp


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

I believe it's $10 for the first entry and $5 for a second.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Yup, correct on the fees. 

They did dump some more concrete. Not much, but some. Some of it was dumped on the existing pile and may need to be arranged a bit. Mostly small pieces that can be moved easily. 

Again, I will be there by Noon for anyone that wants to come out early.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*No parole*

Sorry guys the(warden/wife)has denied me parole for tonights comp.
Instead I must attend fire works, cause the warden has to work on the
4th.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Today's comp SUCKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was me and Tom H. Everyone else bailed or didn't show up. A few more comps like this one and there wont be a crawler course in GR any more. Then everyone can drive to Detroit to do comps.


----------



## DirtTrackRacer (Jan 4, 2009)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> Today's comp SUCKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was me and Tom H. Everyone else bailed or didn't show up. A few more comps like this one and there wont be a crawler course in GR any more. Then everyone can drive to Detroit to do comps.


Maybe if you guys didnt push the rules so much you'd have more comps!
people do have other lives. I'm on the s.e. side of the state, we crawl when we can how we can. not to many rules!

are rules are: whoever hits the most gates looses and has the most number of reverses. Basic rule no points. I have more of a turnout like that rather than setting NATIONAL RULES all the time.

your all to worried about when everyone can come out for a comp. How about setting a post up like: "run what you brung" open play day..... 

then you'd prob. have a bigger turnout


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

DirtTrackRacer said:


> Maybe if you guys didnt push the rules so much you'd have more comps!
> people do have other lives. I'm on the s.e. side of the state, we crawl when we can how we can. not to many rules!
> 
> are rules are: whoever hits the most gates looses and has the most number of reverses. Basic rule no points. I have more of a turnout like that rather than setting NATIONAL RULES all the time.
> ...


Anytime you want to come and run our comps for us feel free to do so.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> Today's comp SUCKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was me and Tom H. Everyone else bailed or didn't show up. A few more comps like this one and there wont be a crawler course in GR any more. Then everyone can drive to Detroit to do comps.


SOMETHING WRONG WITH DETROIT?

actually im just giving some shit just that time of the year I guess :wave::wave:


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

DirtTrackRacer said:


> Maybe if you guys didnt push the rules so much you'd have more comps!
> people do have other lives. I'm on the s.e. side of the state, we crawl when we can how we can. not to many rules!
> 
> are rules are: whoever hits the most gates looses and has the most number of reverses. Basic rule no points. I have more of a turnout like that rather than setting NATIONAL RULES all the time.
> ...


that sounds like no fun at all unless you lived in Jackson then thats more fun then watching grass grow


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

twistedone said:


> SOMETHING WRONG WITH DETROIT?
> 
> actually im just giving some shit just that time of the year I guess :wave::wave:


No offence intended Bob. The drive is just a little long to do all the time.

Jim and I are planning on being at your next comp this month.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> No offence intended Bob. The drive is just a little long to do all the time.
> 
> Jim and I are planning on being at your next comp this month.


sweet 
see ya then I understand the frustration


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

DirtTrackRacer said:


> Maybe if you guys didnt push the rules so much you'd have more comps!
> people do have other lives. I'm on the s.e. side of the state, we crawl when we can how we can. not to many rules!
> 
> are rules are: whoever hits the most gates looses and has the most number of reverses. Basic rule no points. I have more of a turnout like that rather than setting NATIONAL RULES all the time.
> ...


You know, you sound just like a guy that got kicked out of our club because all he did was WHINE, BITCH and CRY!!!!!!!!! about everything from no dig to there are too many rules. We use the USRCCA rules because that is what everyone "INCLUDING" the whiner voted to use. Not that it is even remotely any of your business!!!!!

If it is your intent to try and tell us how to run our club comps, I would suggest you worry about your own course unless your going to drive up here and show us your maaaaaad comp skills!!!!


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Dirt track racer*

Now you have a big monkey on your back and you haven't even been to
are rock piles yet, come on up and show us how its done.


----------



## lmdude (Mar 8, 2007)

*kicked out*

you guys kick people out of your club? did you refund his money? wow :beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

No Brian, he kicked himself out by bad mouthing everyone and everything we did via this forum. He was never was a club member so he was just asked to not come back if he didn't have anything but negative things to say.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

I was hoping to come out and do some testing this weekend. However, my company was purchased this week, and the new bosses have decreed that I must go to Detroit to review some tooling relocation to my plant. :freak:


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

Does anyone happen to have this tekin hotwire set up? I have an fxr and would like to try this out since I dont trust the programming on the esc and have a mac which they dont offer the hot wire for. I had a ton of glitching on the initial run but just hoping it was due to the low batts in my transmitter. Any suggestions?


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

Twisted Crawler has one, in Detroit. I know he hooked me up. It was a great help. You should get with him and see if he can help.

Jim WyldWeazel


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a hot wire. should be able to use one of the computers at BFG sometime to update your ESC. When did you plan on being at BFG again?


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

I should be out there tonight to race. The only issue now is that people are saying to not run this esc with a 11.1 pack with out a bec. Problem is that noone around here has one for that application. To my understanding the fxr can handle 3s but the forums say it will burn up with out the bec???? I know shops around here are not really INTO the crawling thing but it stinks having to research and order all of this stuff online.

any info or help you guys can offer I really appreciate

Jason


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

With the fxr you will have to run a bec. The best bec you can run in my opinion is this one http://www.dimensionengineering.com/SportBEC.htm or you can call riders and order a castle creations bec.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

I wouldn't run any crawler without a Bec. Even the measly 1.9 I have has one, but especially if you run 3s. The built in bec's in the Esc claims 6v/3amps, but under any load the bec output drops greatly and the Esc gets hot. It won't burn up an Fxr b/c it will just shut down once it reaches it's thermal temp, I know from experience. Castle makes a perfect Bec and it only costs about $20 and is easy to install. I had Tyrone at Rider's order mine for me. Just keep in mind that the Fxr is only 3s compatible if you have a motor w/ 35 or more turns. I went through the exact same things your going through right now, so don't get too frustrated. Even R/C crawling is like the 1:1's. Open wallet and watch money disapear. Thankfully not quite as fast though.


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate it. Yea, the frustration can jump up fast sometimes. I will get one on the way and go from there.

thanks again
Jason


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

So I am looking around in the forums and it sounds like it is not as simple as just getting a bec? Do I need to program this thing depending on which battery I am using? So confused. What happened to buying stuff that just seemed to work?


----------



## scramblerman (Jun 16, 2009)

im reading all this greek and it sounds like i should go back to wheeling my full scale scrambler or maybe i should enroll in itt tech school cause my head wont stop spinnin lol


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Jason - If you get the castle Bec you don't need to program it or anything special. I pulled mine out of the package and hooked it up per the wiring diagram included and that's how both of mine have been for 6 months now. You can get the Castle link and increase or decrease the output of the Bec if you want to, but I never bothered with it. I believe they are programmed for 5v from the get go.

Wiring it up to your Ecs is pretty easy. Just solder the power leads to your Esc's battery plug wires. Plug the Bec into the aux slot on the receiver. Remove the red wire out of the Esc plug and your ready to go.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

Lawn Dart said:


> So I am looking around in the forums and it sounds like it is not as simple as just getting a bec? Do I need to program this thing depending on which battery I am using? So confused. What happened to buying stuff that just seemed to work?


Yes, you do have to program your FXR to which lipo battery you are running. As long as you stay either 2 cell or 3 cell, you will be all set. Switching from 2 cell to 3 cell or back to Nimh would require some programming. It is actually very easy. The reason you have to program you FXR is because Lipo's have different safety shutoff, based on size of the cell. When I say it requires programming, it WILL NOT require the hotwire connection. You can easily do it with the buttons on the speedcontroller.

Let us know when your going to be at Battlefront and we can walk you through it. The Hotwire is nice for fine tuning throttle curves, and updating the program level.

I hope this helps.

Jim

P.S. I also have owned a Sport BEC and a Castle BEC. I didn't like the Castle Bec with my Rooster Crawler Edition speed controller. I have to say, the Sport BEC is very "plug and play" and I do really like it. But don't tell Schane. LOL


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Gtg*

Wezil when were you and monkeyboy going to one of twistedones comps.
I thought I read something a few pages back in this thread about that?
sounds like a good time.:thumbsup:


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

Next sunday the 26th is the comp I believe. Schane and I are still planning on going.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

*Bad News Worse News...*

My dear friends. I believe that I am going to be a no show at this weekends comp. I find this extremely troubling, especially after all the work I have put into cleaning, and prepping my crawler. I know that this will not be appreciated. If I had a choice I would be there.

My employer was purchased this last week by one of our competitors. They (the new owners) have decided that we are relocating 2 robotic weld cells from Detroit to my plan in Ionia. They have decided that this cell must be up and running customer approved parts by Monday morning. As of right now, we are required to work 12-16 hours a day (see time that I posted this) and all weekend long.  Mind you, they want this cell disassembled, shipped, reassembled and adjusted to make good parts in 7 days. We were give 1.5 days notice that this might happen. 

In hopes that some miracle happens, I will load my crawler into the truck for Saturday. If I can make it, even late, I will be there. I thought it was only fair to warn you. My deepest apologies to all individuals.

Jim


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

*Good News!*

It has been a rough week but... I got the weekend off! YEA!!!! So I will see you all Saturday. As rusty as I am, I think I may need a good schooling to get me in shape. LOL.

Jim


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

WyldWeazel said:


> It has been a rough week but... I got the weekend off! YEA!!!! So I will see you all Saturday. As rusty as I am, I think I may need a good schooling to get me in shape. LOL.
> 
> Jim


I am glad to here that you will be able to make it. :thumbsup: I will try and help you out with the schooling :devil:


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Comp Today starts at 3:00!!!!!! (Try to be here by 2:30 so we can start on time)

See you this afternoon!!!!


----------



## DirtTrackRacer (Jan 4, 2009)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> You know, you sound just like a guy that got kicked out of our club because all he did was WHINE, BITCH and CRY!!!!!!!!! about everything from no dig to there are too many rules. We use the USRCCA rules because that is what everyone "INCLUDING" the whiner voted to use. Not that it is even remotely any of your business!!!!!
> 
> If it is your intent to try and tell us how to run our club comps, I would suggest you worry about your own course unless your going to drive up here and show us your maaaaaad comp skills!!!!


No i'm just saying people down here in Jackson "hickville" just watch the grass grow, or whatever that twisted guy said.

I'm just saying less rules more people have fun, at least on my rocks. I get more of a turn out to crawl on days i dont have comps. mostly kids here just wanting to have fun. Me and some other grass growth watchers just like to have fun and play follow the leader arround the pile and just crawl arround we have more fun doing that. cause thats what we do with our REAL 4x4's. Theres no gate markers in the wild.

Summer or not i have at least 3-5 people at any give'in time crawling here.
Mostly local kids. We dont advertise no comps, just FUN. And i dont have MAD SKILLS or whatever,..... just COMMON SENCE. besides, older guys that get into this hobby alittle too much and get way to damn serious about RULES of there hobby or sport..... have nothing much of a family life, all these older guys spend every waking moment with these toys and not with there wives or lives. 

My wife here has a scorpion, But she just crawls free for all style, more fun that way.I have mostly kids here.......some guys that come here to crawl wanna get all RULE serious, which is fine but its just a hobby not a way of life. I have a life other than this... I'm a farmer down here in GRASS country, Without farming you people wouldnt eat.

I know about this guy you kicked out,...he PM'd me... and said you people ar way too serious about your rules. I can care less really.... I have one rule, and that is...have fun having fun. Life allready has too many rules


----------



## DirtTrackRacer (Jan 4, 2009)

DirtTrackRacer said:


> No i'm just saying people down here in Jackson "hickville" just watch the grass grow, or whatever that twisted guy said.
> 
> I'm just saying less rules more people have fun, at least on my rocks. I get more of a turn out to crawl on days i dont have comps. mostly kids here just wanting to have fun. Me and some other grass growth watchers just like to have fun and play follow the leader arround the pile and just crawl arround we have more fun doing that. cause thats what we do with our REAL 4x4's. Theres no gate markers in the wild.
> 
> ...


I also learned that, This guy you kicked out! bitched about all the rules, Hauled all your rocks with his personal vehicle and you kick him out for whining. So what! he should have some say about the rules. Oh and he made that sign of your club too. LOL man you guys sound just as mean!

you guys need to relax,....I have brokers bitching about when my product is farmed.... life is a bitch so what,... this dude helped you guys out alot and thats how you treat him. I dont know if i wanna come show you guys my "MAD COMP SKILLS" oh my "HAVE FUN SKILLS" would interrupt all the rules. We dont have many rules here....

all of my rocks are big different shaped lake rocks, I see you guys have mostly crushed lime stone, some shale maybe, and some small pebbles maybe.... I seen your guys YouTube vids....nice footage though,.... sounds alittle noisy too..whats all that about!


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

The guy that was asked to not come back by the owner of BFG, was warned repeatedly to not start trouble with other members or clubs. I stood up for this guy on more than one occasion to keep him from being kicked out of BFG. He give me his word that he would stop causing trouble if I talked to the owner of Battle Front on his behalf so that he would not be kicked out. And how did he honer his word after I stood up for him! He went right out and started more trouble with club members!!! And speaking of members, he was never a member of the club because he never joined.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

DirtTrackRacer, you have a PM.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

I want to join the BFG club Can I


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

twistedone said:


> I want to join the BFG club Can I


Everyone is welcome as long as they can play nice with others.

Speaking of the club, we would like to have a club meeting this Thursday night, July 23 at 7:00 at BFG. No comp, just a club meeting to discuss a number of ideas. Maybe an hour or so at the most.

I will post an "agenda" over in the forums at the BFG website. Anyone is welcome to sign up for the forums on our website: www.battlefrontgaming.com


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Can we move the time up to say 5:30 or 6:00?


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

02CooperS said:


> Can we move the time up to say 5:30 or 6:00?


We tried to set it so everyone would have time after work, family obligations, etc. Everyone that was there for the comp on Saturday (probably 75% of the active members) agreed on Thursday, July 23 at 7:00. Unless those that made the original decision speak up to the contrary, I would say we leave it at 7:00.

Again, the agenda for the meeting is posted in the forums at www.battlefrontgaming.com


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Bummer for me I guess, I can't make a 7pm meeting, but could have if it were earlier and didn't run too long. So I'll post everything I wanted to go over during that time now.

First - *ARE WE EVER GOING TO GET MEMBERSHIP CARDS!*. 90% of the reason I joined was for the club discount at the hobby shops. Are we going to get an extension for the time that has been lost on the current membership? I could care less about still getting the $1 track fee discount. I'm going to be lucky to recoup the membership fee with that, plus the nearly $100 worth of what would have been LHS discounts. That fancy new Losi crawler would have been a whole lot nicer with a 10% or 15% discount.

Second - having yet a separate forum to post things in is not a great idea. I guess if I would have looked there I would have seen that the starting times were changed from 1pm to 3pm. If we really wanted to promote the club we should have put a thread on RcCrawler.com.

Here's the agenda copied from the other forum. My comments/ideas are in blue.


Items for discussion:

1. Comp schedule for the remainder of the summer.
Instead of every other Sat. why not every 1st & 3rd or 2nd & 4th Sat? And having a 3pm starting time is not good. There isn't any time to make any plans prior to or after with a 3pm start. You pretty much have to dedicate the entire day for the comp, and only plan small things around it. Every other racing program on Saturdays start around 11am. Like the off-road program used to on Saturdays. We're done by 3pm and have most of the day still left to make plans. But whatever is done could there be a schedule board posted on site somewhere to list all of the racing/crawling/ practice times for everything?
2. Major trophy comp before we head back indoors.
Sure, why not! I love the outdoor course and a major comp before the indoor season would be fun.
3. Formation/promotion of a scale class.
I don't think adding another class is going to help our comp numbers. Plus neither of the courses we have are really scale friendly.
4. Status/construction/expansion of the outdoor course
No comments on this one. It's pretty dependent on the concrete guys dropping off material.
5. Expansion of the indoor course.
Sure, why not. If we do I think we need to get away from the smaller sized rocks and add more larger pieces like the outdoor course has. But if nothing is expanded the current course needs serious maintenance and all of the loose rocks need to be mortared down. Better lighting would be nice as well. 4' shop lights are pretty cheap and don't draw a lot of power, or cook you if you stand too close to them.
6. Promotion/marketing of the club to bring in new members.
I think I mentioned something about RcCrawler.com?


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

02CooperS said:


> Second - having yet a separate forum to post things in is not a great idea. I guess if I would have looked there I would have seen that the starting times were changed from 1pm to 3pm. If we really wanted to promote the club we should have put a thread on RcCrawler.com.


The idea of the forum at the Battle Front website is to give us a place to discuss things as a club without necessarily airing dirty laundry and/or disagreements. 

There are things that those that are not members of the club really don't need to see or hear about. I tried several pages back to get members to start using the forum at our website and leave this for announcement of activities and events. 

That is still what I would like to see happen. I didn't post the agenda here for just that reason. The club is Battle Front Rock Crawlers and there is no reason we should not be using the Battle Front forums for the discussion of club matters. 

I have had too many not so pleasant experiences with drama in the threads on Hobby Talk, often from people who have no business even getting involved. At least on the Battle Front site we have direct control of the "trolls."

Not saying we get rid of this thread, rather we limit it to announcements and information. Same would be true of a thread at RcCcrawler. Any club member that frequents there is more than welcome to start a thread providing announcements and information regarding the club.

Please take additional discussion regarding club matters, agenda, etc. to the forum at www.battlefrontgaming.com


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

*Detroit Comp*

Jim S. Erv and myself will be going to Detroit this Sunday 07/26/09 to participate in their comp. If anyone else is interested in going please let me know via e-mail. [email protected] We will be leaving Sunday morning around 7 or 8am.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> Jim S. Erv and myself will be going to Detroit this Sunday 07/26/09 to participate in their comp. If anyone else is interested in going please let me know via e-mail. [email protected] We will be leaving Sunday morning around 7 or 8am.


sweet see ya guys Sunday


----------



## digger48 (Jun 29, 2009)

to make membership cards i need more than three members names. store discount are only good for thing not on sale or mark down . hobby world 15% riders 10% sidetrax 10%


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

digger48 said:


> to make membership cards i need more than three members names. store discount are only good for thing not on sale or mark down . hobby world 15% riders 10% sidetrax 10%


I will bring the club sign up sheet with me to the meeting today at 7:00pm


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

dasmonkeyboy=is this Andy


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Nope - This is Andy

Schane is the Monkeyboy!

What's up Bob? I saw you have the LCC on the for sale threads.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

02CooperS said:


> Nope - This is Andy
> 
> Schane is the Monkeyboy!
> 
> What's up Bob? I saw you have the LCC on the for sale threads.


thanks was wondering who was coming out this weekend 

and yes I am selling one of my losi's


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

I won't be able to make it. my rig is blown apart and waiting for my Eritex conversion. I think I'm #16 on the list for the first batch of 25 to be shipped this week.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

well that stinks just come on out and run my truck if you want to its all good


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

As of tonight there will be 4 of us at your comp tomorrow.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

aweet we are ready to crawl weather is ok so far


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

So what does the schedule look like for the remainder of the summer?


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

02CooperS said:


> So what does the schedule look like for the remainder of the summer?


We are going to continue to have official scored comps every other Saturday at 3:00 for the remainder of the summer. This Saturday is the next scheduled comp. It was also decided that to give the top qualifier the "advantage" that they have earned we will run the final course in reverse order of qualifying. This will give the top qualifier the chance to see the course run and reward them for their efforts in qualifying. 

Thursday nights starting at 6:00 are going to be designated as "run what you brung" fun comps. Not necessarily any "official" scoring, but more of a semi-organized program with some unique and different events. (We still have to dream up just what those events might be.) Won't matter what time you arrive, you can jump in wherever we are in the program. Goal here is to get anyone and everyone that has a crawler out whether they fit into a class or not.

Cost for Saturday comps will continue to be $10 and cost for Thursday nights will be the regular practice fee of $5.

We will also be promoting a 2.2 Limited class based on the entry level crawlers (AX10, Creeper, etc.) Will get the details posted shortly, but it involves no dig and limits on tires, batteries and upgrades. Goal is to create a competitive class that does not break the bank and brings in the "casual" crawler.

I will be working on getting more concrete for the outdoor course. In addition, we will be moving the counter to provide for expansion of the indoor course. The 1.9 course will be moved to the area where the counter is now and the 2.2 course expanded. Counter should be moved within the next couple weeks.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

For anyone that is interested here are the results of the comp this past Sunday at the Twisted comp in Detroit. Jim S and I are planning on going to their state comp in September if anyone is interested in going.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Main counter has been moved. Scoring counter needs to be moved yet, but the planning and initial construction for the expansion of the indoor course can commence.:thumbsup:


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Tdevil is the man*

Thats great news john,sounds like you've been vary busy this week.
I should be there thursday for practice,also if any one is looking for 
a good used crawler I am selling my losi comp.crawler as a roller with
batt. pack and dig servo. I whould like to get $200.oo the thing is like 
new:thumbsup:


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Hopefully everyone will be able to make it out for practice, so we can come up with a plan on when we are going to change the indoor course. I would like to discuss using the remainder of the club money to buy couple of ton of large rock and have them delivered.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

I won't be at tonight's fun run. 

1.) My Axial's Dig linkage is still stripped. I have the material to make a new one, but not the time.

2.) I have been at work since. 5 am, yesterday. :freak: 

Have fun.


----------



## 2rc4ever (Feb 3, 2008)

ev2fast. Is the Losi Comp crawler still for sale?


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Lcc*



2rc4ever said:


> ev2fast. Is the Losi Comp crawler still for sale?


Yes it is!


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

I won't be at the Thursday night run. As of right now, I would have to bring one of my tires and try bowling the rocks down. LOL.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Is anyone planning on being there this Thursday? If no one replies I will not show up either.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

I need some help from the club members promoting the Thursday night fun runs. I have too many irons in the fire right now with getting ready to head back to school in less than a month and many projects around the store that need my attention before the MORL race in September.

The idea behind Thursday nights was to bring in new people. To introduce them to "organized" crawling and help them find the class or classes that they want to run in. It is supposed to be a "guaranteed" time that I can tell someone that inquires that they can stop out, meet somebody and get some help if they need it. 

I would like to ask club members to to the following:

1. Show up. Maybe we need to develop a "schedule" with at least 2 club members committing to be present each Thursday night. You might not come every Thursday night (although it would be nice,) but everyone would take their turn supporting the idea. Right now, Thursday nights could be work nights on the indoor course if nothing else. The area for the expansion is clear and we have all the materials we need to build the new 1.9 course by robbing from the current 2.2 course. We can then go out and get the materials we need to rebuild/improve the 2.2 course.

2. Invite a new person to come along and check things out. Get in touch with some of those that we know have crawlers and are not coming out. 

3. If someone could design a flier and get it out to the local hobby shops it would be appreciated.

I am more than willing to provide the space and the funds to put the courses in place, but with the way things are shaking out for me it is going to be up to the club members to bring attention to what we are creating and to bring in new members.

I understand this falls on the shoulders of a fairly small group at present, but if every existing member puts forth some effort, I think we can double the number of members before we head indoors.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Sat. comp.*

Schane I talked to jim b and he is planing on being there.
I plan on being there also.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

I will be there.


----------



## digger48 (Jun 29, 2009)

*thursday night*

is anyone going to b.f.g. jim s please give me a call thank:woohoo:


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

Schane 
shoot me a email want to know if you want to order the new axle tubes from rc4wd?


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

digger48 said:


> is anyone going to b.f.g. jim s please give me a call thank:woohoo:


I will be there.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*eritech conversion*

Andy when will you have your crawler out for testing, let me know
I will come up to check it out.:thumbsup:


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Thur. practice*

Anyone else in w/ Jim S. for tonight.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

ev2fast said:


> Andy when will you have your crawler out for testing, let me know
> I will come up to check it out.:thumbsup:


I just finished installing it last night, and got my new wheels mounted up. My parents are in town tomorrow through Tuesday so I was looking at next Thursday for it's maiden test run, and the comp on Saturday.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

*State Champ Comp*

Here is the link to get your ticket for the state comp at twisted's. http://www.skunkracing.net/twistedmain.htm I already have mine. The comp will be Sunday September 27, there will be a drivers meeting at 9am and crawling starts at 10am sharp. The price of the tickets are $25.00 if you buy it before September 1st. After September 1st the tickets will cost $35. There is a limit of 35 drivers.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*State Champs*

Got my ticket, now I just need my new crawler and a lot of practice.


----------



## digger48 (Jun 29, 2009)

*thursday night*

jim if come out this thursday would you please bring the lathe & the rest of the parts that are left.

brain has some but we would like to make sure they are the right parts

thanks:dude:


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Just got home from crawling in Ceder Springs tonight. As always it was a lot of fun. They would like to have a comp with us at there location September 12th at 11am.

If that sounds good to everyone let me know so I can tell them if we are going to make it up there or not.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

I will not be at Thursday's fun night. I am working 12 hour shifts 2:30-2:30. I am physically trashed. Plus I haven't had time to repair my 2.2 C-hub.

Dave, I will bring the stuff with me Saturday.

Jim

P.S. I have already purchased my ticket. I will check on Sept 12th.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

5 Days left before late fee and no shirt sign-up here 
http://2009michiganstatechamps.eventbrite.com/


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Erv and myself will be down for practice today at 3pm if anyone is interested in coming out to do some crawling.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

I'll be there, rain and all. Need the wheel time.


Erv - here's the link for the Eritex conversion.

http://eritexinc.com/zencart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6_7&products_id=38

Friday morning update Erv, they show 4 conversions in stock.

I also ordered my ticket for the state Comp.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*eritex lcc moa*

Hey Andy I called eritex when I got home yesterday and talked to the owner.
At 10:30 pm. are time he just happend to still be there so he added 5 more to the web
site so I could order one and it will ship to me monday.
What a great guy and company. Gunna start stripping down the losi.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

I will be at the comp today at 3. I have my kiddies too. At least until mama gets out of work. LOL.

I will only be competing with my 2.2 today. My 1.9 is in pieces.

Jim


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

I will be down around 2pm today.

Here are some pics of the new 5.4in tall panther leopard crawling tire.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is a video of the new panther leopards.


----------



## digger48 (Jun 29, 2009)

*dasmonkeyboy leopard tires*

do thay come with foams ?


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

digger48 said:


> do thay come with foams ?


No they do not come with foam


----------



## digger48 (Jun 29, 2009)

*3mm screw & foam for leopards*

schane
i order the 3mm screws they will be here this tuesday & i got some
4mm threaded rod. if you would like some screws before you go to the 
bad lands give me a shout 


p.s. which foams should i get 


thanks again:woohoo:


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

digger48 said:


> schane
> i order the 3mm screws they will be here this tuesday & i got some
> 4mm threaded rod. if you would like some screws before you go to the
> bad lands give me a shout
> ...


Get 4mm x 1in caps head bolts, bolts are heat treated, threaded rod is not and will bend and break.

Yes I would like to get 6 or 7 screws from you if I could.

Get some panther F400 soft foams from TCS Crawlers.


----------



## digger48 (Jun 29, 2009)

*screws*

are you going to be at bfg thursday? were would you like to get them before this weekend ?
a box of 100 only cost 9.00 dollars cheap !!!!!!!! & i got the 4mm caphead bolts


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

digger48 said:


> are you going to be at bfg thursday or when & were you would to get them
> a box of 100 only cost 9.00 dollars cheap !!!!!!!! & i got the 4mm caphead bolts


I will be out of town from this Wed until next Mon. I will be at BFG next Thur.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

*State Warm-up comp Sunday 13th FREE*

dont for get this sunday FREE warm-up comp for those signed-up for state comp or come on over and sign-up 
if your not signed up it is $5.00 for WARM-UP comp(AND 25.00 STILL FOR STATE COMP NO SHIRT) 

EVERYONE LUNCH IS $2.00 STILL


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Just to remind everyone, this Sat at 11am is the Ceder comp. Sun will be the alternate day encase of rain. The event will be held outside, so you will need to bring your own chair plus food and drink. Or if you want you can bring your own beer.

I would like to get a show of hands for who is going. (((((((Please post a response)))))))

This event will be good practice for the Detroit comp. The course is very challenging with large rock and deep holes.


----------



## rc332 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm looking forward to it. going to be a good time.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> Just to remind everyone, this Sat at 11am is the Ceder comp. Sun will be the alternate day encase of rain. The event will be held outside, so you will need to bring your own chair plus food and drink. Or if you want you can bring your own beer.
> 
> I would like to get a show of hands for who is going. (((((((Please post a response)))))))
> 
> This event will be good practice for the Detroit comp. The course is very challenging with large rock and deep holes.


can we get a address to Cedar or is it a Private Party?


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

x2, can't be there if I don't know where it is!


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

This will be a open comp, anyone that wants to come are welcome to the party. This course is very fun. If you come you will not be disappointed.

The address is 
2156 17 mile road NE
Cedar Springs MI 49319

Go North on 131 and get off at the Cedar Springs exit and take a left at the stop light. Go strait through the 4 way stop a few miles down the road. once through the 4 way stop, 2156 is about 1 hundred yards down on the left.


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

Has anyone used slash front shocks on an x-trail. I have been running full droop and would like some up travel.

thx
J


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

I don't have either, but I ran a droop setup on my last rig so I'll try and help you out if I understand your question.

Your want more uptravel (compression) in your shocks? About the only way I can think of doing that would be using shorter shock shafts, but that would decrease your overall shock length at full extension as well. Unless you longer shock bodies (Slash rears) and raised the front shock mounts.


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

I have been running the stock axial shocks that are long. I am thinking that by switching to a shorter shock like the slash fronts that I won't have to limit the travel or anything. Make sense??

thanks
J


----------



## 2rc4ever (Feb 3, 2008)

Will there be a comp this Saturday the 12th? There is a big off road race at Battlefront this Saturday. I bought a used Losi Comp Crawler and want to try it out. I ordered a set of Leopard tires and hope they get here by Friday.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

I was going to post that it might not be a bad idea to reschedule the comp that was to be at BFG on the 12th. 

We are looking at over 200 entries and 100 actual racers. Space inside and outside is going to be at a premium. 

Sounds like the comp up North could/should take place instead of the comp here at BFG.


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

never mind


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> Just to remind everyone, this Sat at 11am is the Ceder comp. Sun will be the alternate day encase of rain. The event will be held outside, so you will need to bring your own chair plus food and drink. Or if you want you can bring your own beer.
> 
> I would like to get a show of hands for who is going. (((((((Please post a response)))))))
> 
> This event will be good practice for the Detroit comp. The course is very challenging with large rock and deep holes.


.....


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

Bob 
Quentin 

maybe


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> This will be a open comp, anyone that wants to come are welcome to the party. This course is very fun. If you come you will not be disappointed.
> 
> The address is
> 2156 17 mile road NE
> ...


.....


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Ok, I think I got the directions now since they've been posted three times :tongue:

Bob, what time does the free comp start on Sunday? The weather looks promising so I'll probably be making the trip over for some much needed wheel time before the state comp.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

10:00 am start we will be outside by 9:00 ish


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

I will be down at bfg today around 5pm if anyone wants to run some courses.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

I will be out at the cedar comp location around 9:30am if people want to come out and do some pre-comp practice.

Comp will start at 11:00 am


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Bob - I'm not going to be able to make the free comp your having. I blew up a battery and motor today. Those HH Pullers can't get here fast enough!


----------



## rc332 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hope everyone had some fun on the rocks today. I got beat up pretty good, but had a great time, lots of laughs, thanks for all that showed up.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Ceder springs comp.*

Had a great time today guys, your rock pile is BADASS!:thumbsup:


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Dx3*

I am looking to buy a Spectrum DX 3 mostly just the transmitter.
Lets make a deal thanks.

ERV:thumbsup:


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Thur. practice*

I'm in anyone else.:thumbsup:


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

I'll be there around 5:30 ish. I got those new motors Erv, and wholly crap! I also bought a couple 30C 2200 lipos. Probably not as much crazy wheel speed as Schane's but it has a lot, and a ton of power.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

I will be there around 5pm


----------



## digger48 (Jun 29, 2009)

*panther leopard tires*

ERV panther has the leopard in stock & 400 foams 

panther-rc.com

THANKS DAVE :wave:


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Dig/servo 4 sale*

TCS dig for ax10 includes digital hightech servo $50.00
works great.:thumbsup:
ERV home # 269-236-0202
Cell # 269-277-4630


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Anyone want my ticket for the State Comp? I now have to work all weekend.

can someone pick up my T-shirt for me as well?


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

02CooperS said:


> Anyone want my ticket for the State Comp? I now have to work all weekend.
> 
> can someone pick up my T-shirt for me as well?


that sucks man 

Hey 
Guys 
bring a chair if you can I have some but not enough maybe a table also small table


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

02CooperS said:


> Anyone want my ticket for the State Comp? I now have to work all weekend.
> 
> can someone pick up my T-shirt for me as well?


Hey Andy,

Roman from Cedar Springs is interested in your ticket. What do you want for it?

I will pick your shirt up for you.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Bad Andy!*

Thats some realy bad news Andman.
I was hoping we could share some set up and best line tips
and I have 0 spare parts.
Sorry about the bad news, wish you could have made it.
I'll remind Schane about picking up your shirt while I'm there.:wave:


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Schane - Tell Roman he can just have it, I just get to keep the shirt. I'll drop it off on my way home from work tomorrow night if you'll be at BFG.

Trust me I'm way P'od about it. The only big R/C thing I planned for this summer down the crapper. Makes me feel like I wasted all that time and $ on the Losi to get it ready. But at least she'll be good to go for whenever I'll get a chance to make it out again.

Erv - I do have a spare set of Cvd's (The replacement beefed up Losi one's) & 55t motors if you want to take them with you for some insurance.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

I will be at BFG tomorrow around 5pm. 

You didn't waste any money. There is going to be another comp in Cedar before it snows, and after we redo the indoor course we are going to invite twisted and the Cedar boys over for a trophy comp.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

ev2fast said:


> Thats some realy bad news Andman.
> I was hoping we could share some set up and best line tips
> and I have 0 spare parts.
> Sorry about the bad news, wish you could have made it.
> I'll remind Schane about picking up your shirt while I'm there.:wave:


I will have losi parts here and Andy I will make sure you get your shirt and door prize that you would have gotten


----------



## billb60 (Aug 10, 2008)

twistedone said:


> I will have losi parts here and Andy I will make sure you get your shirt and door prize that you would have gotten


...............


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

I will be out for practice around 5pm. Anyone else coming out?


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

I will be there tonight around 5:30. I will have to leave for home around 6:30.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Thur. practice*

I'll b there between 5:00 & 6:00.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Andy,

DNA has more wheels for sale in the Berg section. They just listed them today.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Day late and a dollar short. They're all gone.

Good luck to all you guys heading over to Twisted Sunday!


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

02CooperS said:


> Day late and a dollar short. They're all gone.
> 
> Good luck to all you guys heading over to Twisted Sunday!


No they are not all gone go here http://www.rccrawler.com/forum/showthread.php?t=201146


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

Dirtburner racing has a set of ax and a set of berg offset DNA wheels in stock if you them I can have them here for sunday 

and we also will be raffling a LOSI COMP CRAWLER with the new Worm Gears and CVD's updated in the kit
10.00 per ticket every driver can buy one ticket till all are sold need to sell 25 tickets

there will be a 50/50 raffle also might cover some Gas money if you win 
1.00 a ticket or 6 for 5.00 

sunday is coming fast guys :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

So is the comp on saturday or sunday??? The BFG web site says saturday!!!


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

harmocy said:


> So is the comp on saturday or sunday??? The BFG web site says saturday!!!


Our comp at BFG this week is on Saturday, September 26 at 3:00. We will talk then as to when we will be going back to Sunday afternoons as we move into the indoor season.

The state comp at Twisted is on Sunday.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Here are the results from yesterdays MI state comp at twisteds.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Congrats on the 3rd place Schane and the rest of the west side crew. It doesn't look like Roman did too bad after all for his first official comp.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Andy

I have your t-shirt and you got a hat for a door prize. I will bring them with me on Thursday.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

This Thursday we are going to have a club meeting. We will be discussing membership renewal. If everyone renews their membership early we can get more rock before it gets cold out side. I for one would like to get the rock before the -10 deg weather hits.

If everyone is on board with this we will be collecting membership fees this Thursday. Then the following week have 2 tons of very large rock delivered. With 1 ton left for us to go and hand pick. 

After that if we need more rock we can always go and dig some out at the free place around the corner.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

What time on Thursday is the meeting?


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

I was thinking 6 or 7pm, so people that are working long days will be able to make it out.


----------



## rc332 (Mar 22, 2009)

Shane I'm not going to make it tomorrow. I'm shooting for Thurs. practice instead . I;m also in for the membership. Andy thanks! I had a good time and finished better then i was planning on.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

I would like to become a long distance Member how much are dues?


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

I believe they were $25 for the year.

Not a Problem Roman, I'm glad I was able to find someone to fill the spot.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

rc332 said:


> Shane I'm not going to make it tomorrow. I'm shooting for Thurs. practice instead .


Sounds good Roman. I will see you tomorrow.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is the link to video of the state comp at Twisteds


http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=Lonnierc&view=videos


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Talked to John tonight about the rock, after everyone left. He says he will get 3 tons of large rock delivered next week.

For the remaining ton, I think the place is open Saturday morning. If they are we should go over Sat, and pic out the last ton, so we have all the rock ready to go. It should only take about 30min, to load a ton and drop it off at BFG.

Is anyone going to be around Sat morning, that has a truck? And will anyone be around, that wants to help move some rock Sat morning? Other wise, we will have to wait until the following, Sat to get the remaining ton.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

I was already planning on being out to run oval on Sat. So I can just make a day of it and get there earlier. I can be there when the doors open at 9 with the beast.

It may be a good idea to bring a shovel (I don't have one). Could be the easiest way to move the rock in the 1.9 area.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds good Andy. Do you want to pick the rock up tomorrow or, next Sat?


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

The forecast is the same for the next 2 Saturdays (cold and raining), so If I bring the beast we can go ahead and get the remaining rock tomorrow and be done with it.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds good Andy, I will pack the rain gear. You want to meet at BFG at 9am tomorrow?


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

I'll be there. Looks like I'll be busy tonight getting everything ready and packed up. I'll bring the crawler as well to help move rocks (Right Weazel:thumbsup


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Any word on the rocks John?


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*No Show*

I wont be able to make it on thur. My boy has flag football pics and his 
first game. Hopefully I can get out on sun.
My LCC is tore down waiting on new spool & worm gears.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

With the rumblings of the limited class being talked about here's a question I'll throw out for everyone. Do we want to do a limited tire rule as well, say max 5" diameter? The 1:1 stock or limited classes use similar rules for a max tire size. Just thinking out loud since I have two sets of Losi Rock Claws sitting around collecting dust.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Tire size*

Andy we have all ready set a tire size rule for limited stock, 5in.or under
so bust out a set of the claws.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Haha, Ok thanks Erv. does someone have the rules written down somewhere so I can get a copy?


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

The only rules for that class are 5in tires max and no dig.

Anyone going to be out for practice tonight?


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

I will be out tonight for practice. I will only be bringing my 2.2. See ya around 5:30 - 6.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

2.2 Limited Class:

5" maximum tire
2S Lipo or 6 cell NiMh battery
Single motor
Stock or Scale chassis
No dig units

I think that is everything.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

I will be out after I pick my son up.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

2s Lipo, well that sucks. Don't have any of those. Guess I don't have to worry about that at least.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't have any two cell lipos either. I am not positive but I don't think that was a rule. We talked about it, but in the end you would be turning people away for using something that doesn't give you a clear advantage. A 35 turn motor on a two cell will still have more punch than a 55 turn on a three cell. And chances are any new people that show up may have a three cell lipo.

Another reason I don't think it was a rule, is if you make the limited guys run 2 cell, it would make it harder for them to transition into unlimited. Because the unlimited guys run three cells because three cell + 35 turn motor + dig = 0 deg turning radius. Now if you take dig out of the equation the turning radius turns into a foot ball field. So your left with no real advantage by running a three cell in the limited class. But the little bit of extra wheel speed you get from a three cell helps in the unlimited class by spinning the crawler faster when using dig.

The only advantage of running a three cell in the limited class is that when you want to step up and run in the unlimited class you wont have to buy a different battery.

We will have to ask the master scaler himself Jim B. since this is his class.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

I was already sitting on the fence on this since my new 2.2 setup is using both of my Fxr's. So I would be pretty much left to buy another servo, esc, and more batteries. So the limited, or any new class isn't $$ feasible anymore.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

If three cells are not allowed in our limited class I will not run in that class. I can't afford to buy another battery just to run another class.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> If three cells are not allowed in our limited class I will not run in that class. I can't afford to buy another battery just to run another class.


You guys are welcome to change it, but that is what was discussed and agreed upon back a couple months ago at the meeting we had. 

I just posted what the majority of the club members decided.

Doesn't matter to me one way or another.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Large rock was delivered. It was 2.4 tons. There are about a dozen the size of the big one that Shane and Andy dragged back last Saturday and maybe a half dozen basketball size.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

I think we should allow any battery. I looked around and it's not very easy to find a decent 2s lipo that isn't the size of a 6cell nimh battery. The two I found (CKRC) were nearly double the price of the 1700 3s lipo I bought for $21. I still need the servo and esc though. Might have to unload the 1.9 to get some extra cash.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

I found a set of 5in tires to run in the limited class. Now the only problem is the battery.

We will have to have a meeting of the minds to discuss the battery issue tomorrow when we get the new rock.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

The head dude will be at the rock place from 8am to 11am tomorrow. That gives us 3 hours to get 4 ton of rock. I will be at bfg at 8am tomorrow. Hopefully everyone will be able to make it out, so we can get all the rock we need, to finish the course.


----------



## rc332 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm in. See you all in the morning.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Sounds good. I will get to the store at 8 as well. See everybody in the morning.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Well, 8 1/2 tons of rock was added to the course today. You won't believe the change until you see it.

Still planning on a get together at 1:00 tomorrow (Sunday)

See you there!!!!!


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

that is alot of rock 
any pics yet


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

I had my camera with me but didn't take any pics, so if no one posts anything before Thursday I'll get some posted of the new layout. It's pretty brutal. I can't really say I'm a fan of all of the holes between the big rocks however. It was cool to be able to push a 100# rock out of the way with the 10t pullers, hehe. New Losi V3 axles are on the way. They are suppose to be even stronger than the CKRC axles. I sure hope so.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Andy, 

If you are free for a couple of hours this Sat we should get a truck load of small rock from the free place to plug holes. The course right now is just to hardcore.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

I can't. I've put off my yard work for 6 weekends in a row now, and it can't go any longer.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Got My Worms*

I will be out tonight around 5 ish.:thumbsup:


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Didn't get my new Cvd's yet, they are somewhere between Cali. and here. But got the goodies for the limited today. So I'll be there around 5 ish as well.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

I won't be there tonight. School night for the kids and wife is closing. Have fun gang!


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

New course pictures. My back hurts every time I think how much rock the 6 of us moved last weekend. John I forgot my hand cart again tonight when I left.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

very nice 
I have been working inside on my course also add 2 ton of rock and 250 pounds of cement


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, we added over a ton of little rocks tonight. Well most of them were little. Schane had his heart set on a monster, so we dragged that one home too.  Should be a lot of fun tomorrow.

Shane and Erv... I will have my kids with my tomorrow if your kids want to join us.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

My son will be with me. Erv said that he was bringing his son as well.

I will be there at 11am to wash the rocks down before the scored "GET TOGETHER"/not a comp but secretly is a comp. :drunk:

It has been brought up that we should move practice night to Fridays, so people can come out and stay longer and not have to go to work in the morning. We will be putting it to a vote tomorrow. If you are unable to be there for the vote. You can post your vote here and have it counted.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Sounds like we may have a couple of new guys showing up to check things out today as well. One has a mini 1.9 and the other a MOA.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Nevermind...


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Moving practice to Friday nights is working out great. Erv and myself got our moneys worth last night. We were there until 1:30 this morning.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

02CooperS said:


> Nevermind...


Sorry Andy, Not only was I away from my computer all week, but I also left my clipboard at work. 

Stock class. 
Shane 29
Andy 33

Comp Class
Shane -4
Andy 27
Jim S (running Big Daddy's bully) 56
Erv 70

No one (and I was one of the judges) wrote down how many gates were on the last course so I had to establish the number of gates to 10 from Andy and Shanes score sheets.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

There has been talk of moving this thread to rccrawler.com under the Michigan thread. So I thought I would post on here to see what everyone thinks about doing that.

The pros of making the change would be that we would be on a rock crawling forum where we all get our info from anyways. As for the cons I can't really think of any.

Post your thoughts on this matter and lets here what everyone thinks. The only way we can move is if we all move.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

It is all good to me. However, I do agree that RCCrawler forum would give us a larger pool of people to attract. All that I ask is that if we decide to change, then we do completely. I would hate to find we have another forum we have to check to see what is going on.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

The good news... my Bully axles are on the way. They left California yesterday. (yea!)

Bad news, my son has the h1n1 flu and he is down and out for the week. With any luck no one else in my house will get it. So that being said, I can't guarentee Friday or even Sunday comps. Time will tell.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Switch*

I'm good with the switch to R/C Crawlers forum.
Wezil sorry to hear about little jimmy I hope he recovers fast.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

Who is coming out tonight for practice? I won't be practicing but I was thinking of coming out and hanging out.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!! I HOPE YOUR ALL GOOD BOYS AND GHOULS!:devil::jest:


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

Jimmy still has a 101 temp this morning. I don't want to risk infecting anyone else, let alone make him have a relapse. I won't be there today. Trust me... this is hurting me far more then you.

On a lighter note...

twin 35's is lots of fun chasing dogs. LOL


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

We missed ya!!!!


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

I weighted my crawler today. With my punkrc dig still in MIA, and all the bird shot remove, and no body (I left it home)...

8.25 lbs. wow what a pig. 

Jim

P.S. If the weather will work with me I will run over, on the motorcycle, to bfg to take some pictures for the flyer.


----------



## BU1SEABEE (Feb 14, 2005)

when do you guys run and is there a particular day for practice...i ended up with a crawler thru a deal and think it'd be a blast...ive seen your course and it is sweet


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Guys are coming out on Friday nights for practice and Sunday afternoons at 1:00 for a little more organized program. 

Would love to have you join us sometime.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

I have started a new club thread on rccrawler. Here is the link http://www.rccrawler.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2080794#post2080794 

If we are going to switch we all have to switch and let this thread die. Or it wont work. The club will be caught between two different forums.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Edit....


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

Edit!!!


----------



## screamncj (Jan 20, 2009)

is this place still going??? did they ever get any monster truck racing started


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

Yes, Battlefront is still around. Your best bet is to call them and confirm there hours, and racing schedule. I haven't been there all summer so I do not have an up to date schedule for you.

http://battlefrontgaming.com/


----------



## grave (Sep 16, 2010)

hi guys new to rock crawling 63 years old and in wheelchair pralized on right side from strock


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

Welcome to Rock Crawling, the most addictive sport ever. I hope to meet you someday out at Battlefront. As the weather gets worst, the likely hood of me crawling indoors will greatly increase. Right now I am focusing on getting my 1:1 running. I hope to see you soon.

Jim
aka wyldweazel


----------



## grave (Sep 16, 2010)

what is a dig unit i'm farely new to rockcraweling?


----------



## grave (Sep 16, 2010)

i have a 1:8 rockslid and new to rockcraweling what is a dig uint please edcute me ?


----------



## grave (Sep 16, 2010)

i'm not in club new to sport but just for info i already run two 5000 nhd batters trying to get more run time with stopping and got head and tail lighi 5 ocer head lights on bar and they run on strand 9v battery also butting under body liccccccccccccght on all lights are for looks and run off the 9 volt only chonge to running is wait and lienght of time


----------



## grave (Sep 16, 2010)

again i'm not in club but my 1: comes with nhd not lipo


----------



## grave (Sep 16, 2010)

just a new guys info for thought


----------



## grave (Sep 16, 2010)

2.2 crowlers dose that include my stock rockslid? grave here


----------



## grave (Sep 16, 2010)

again not member but my rockslid comes with two moters front and rear drive aw[swell as solictive front rear steering or bouth


----------



## grave (Sep 16, 2010)

you guys all sound cool


----------



## grave (Sep 16, 2010)

how do i get there hate to lose you guys even if i do get out or belong


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

grave said:


> what is a dig unit i'm farely new to rockcraweling?


In full size rock crawling, contestants will put an Atlas2 Transfer case in there truck. The Atlas2 allows them to disengage power to either the front or the rear axle. They are then able to lock the back axle (using the brake) and turn the front tires. They will then give a bunch of throttle and the front tires will *dig* in, making the truck turn in a tight circle. Likewise, if they lock the front axle and give the truck a bunch of throttle, they will do a *burn* out.

So in RC Rockcrawling, we call the Atlas2 transfer case a "dig" unit. Depending on what type of vehicle you have, you can have a "dig" and "burn" unit. A dig will greatly decrease your turning radius. Almost to the point of pivoting on the back tire. If your looking to compete in the comp class, I would highly recommend a dig unit. It makes finding good lines much more forgiving. However, in my opinion, the better drivers get used to there trucks without the dig. Without it, you will have a harder time finding the good lines, you won't be able to afford making silly mistakes that the dig unit can often get you out of. *Note* If you are going to compete in the sportsman class, I don't believe the allow dig units. If your building a Scaler, or a rig just for fun, do whatever makes you happy. :thumbsup:

I had a Dig unit in my Axial AX-10 and I have a electronic dig in my Bully (Motor on the axle) truck.


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

Is anyone crawling indoors anymore?


----------

